# [Friend Code Trading Thread] Creating a 3DS, Swapnote, AC:NL and turnip community!



## Peachk33n (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi y'all! 

I know a lot of people here have added each other for SwapNote and to be friends on AC:NL. But I wanted to create a post sort of like a hub, where people can grab everyone else's 3DS friend codes and we can all add each other for when the game comes out! 

We can chat and send pictures via SwapNote, chat in-game for turnip prices, and visit each other's towns to get the train station community project! 

Like I said before, I know a lot of you guys have each other added, but this is great for you to add the new people on the forums that you dont have, or just to tie all the strings together and get the Bell Tree Forum group all connected! 

Also, I was really excited about PapaNer's idea for contests! Once they start, Swapnote is going to be a great way to keep everyone in the loop. 

So please post up your 3DS friend code if you want everyone to add you and please add mine! Ill be adding everyone who posts and I hope you do to!

(and omg I hope this kind of post hasnt already been done, I didnt see any, but hey, this is fresh for the newbies!) 

*Friend code: 0216-1091-9717*

EDIT: So Ive decided to have my 3DS friend message status thing to display my current stalk market prices so if anyone wants to visit my town to sell they can. I said this a long time ago, but I wanted to put this on the main post so everyone doesnt have to read all these pages to see it  but you should if your going through and adding everyone! I recomend that!


----------



## dexterminate88 (Apr 27, 2013)

Neat idea! I'd especially like to get some Japanese, Korean, German, French, Spanish, or UK friends so we can play holidays with each other 

I've added you, my FC is 0344-9283-4845 and my name is Erica.


----------



## Peachk33n (Apr 27, 2013)

dexterminate88 said:


> Neat idea! I'd especially like to get some Japanese, Korean, German, French, Spanish, or UK friends so we can play holidays with each other
> 
> I've added you, my FC is 0344-9283-4845 and my name is Erica.



Thank you so much ^^ and VERY good point! I plan on filling my WHOLE catalog so knowing someone with other regions of the game would really help


----------



## Sam (Apr 27, 2013)

Really cool idea! I've added both of you. My name is Sam and my FriendCode is *0173-2505-3275*!


----------



## oath2order (Apr 27, 2013)

We have a friend code post here


----------



## Peachk33n (Apr 27, 2013)

I just had a look at it, and that post is just for 3DS friends. I think this is a little more specific.


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm game. My code is in my signature. 

BUT... Please PM me if you add me! This thread got super huge and I'm not keeping up with it anymore. 

Also, I only want AC related swapnotes. I don't do swapnotes much so I really will only be utilizing it to let people know when my turnips prices are high or when I open gates for special purposes and such. 

Thanks!


----------



## Lyla (Apr 27, 2013)

Awesome idea. 5284-1416-7764, Lyla.  I'll add all above ^


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Apr 27, 2013)

Add me, my Fc is in my sig.


----------



## anygamewilldo (Apr 27, 2013)

Indeed, great idea  Here is mine and I will add others too  3909-8277-1784


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 27, 2013)

Feel free to add me, just let me know once you have. 

3523-2637-3478


----------



## anygamewilldo (Apr 27, 2013)

I added you! 





Superpenguin said:


> Feel free to add me, just let me know once you have.
> 
> 3523-2637-3478


----------



## LeAckerman (Apr 27, 2013)

Great idea^^ I'll add people. FC is in Sig


----------



## Solar (Apr 27, 2013)

Awesome Idea!! My friend code is 1203-9240-1897!! Ill add everyone in the thread today, so make sure to add me back  My name is Ben!!

Edit:



Superpenguin said:


> Feel free to add me, just let me know once you have.
> 
> 3523-2637-3478



Added you, Lyla and Sam so far!


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 27, 2013)

3437-3104-6046.
Tell me if you've added me, thanks!


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 27, 2013)

I have added everyone on this tread.


----------



## Lyla (Apr 27, 2013)

I'll add everyone who has posted so far. From then on if you add me just pm me and I'll add you back.


----------



## swoonu (Apr 27, 2013)

awesome, I like this, I'll add everyone in here
0130-3084-2514

if you added me, PM me!


----------



## Solar (Apr 27, 2013)

Added everyone that's posted so far!


----------



## Tudor16 (Apr 27, 2013)

Count me in !!! its getting so close


----------



## anygamewilldo (Apr 27, 2013)

N/A Not sure how to delete,lol.


----------



## anygamewilldo (Apr 27, 2013)

JezDayy said:


> 3437-3104-6046.
> PM me if you've added me, thanks!


Can not PM you, but I did add you!


----------



## LeAckerman (Apr 27, 2013)

JezDayy said:


> 3437-3104-6046.
> PM me if you've added me, thanks!


 It says I can't send a PM, but I added you.


----------



## Solar (Apr 27, 2013)

IcarusGamer said:


> It says I can't send a PM, but I added you.



Same with me.


----------



## Sam (Apr 27, 2013)

Added everyone in the thread so far! Just in case you missed it, my friendcode is *0173-2505-3275*!


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 27, 2013)

I'll add everyone else that posted before this post later today and from now on if you add me, just send me a PM telling me you did. 

Here's my code again: 3523-2637-3478


----------



## Kaijudomage (Apr 27, 2013)

Anyone who doesn't already have my FC in here, feel free to add me, just send me a PM letting me know.

Would definitely like some EU & Japan AC:NL friends, fellow US players are cool too.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Apr 27, 2013)

I have only just realised what Swapnote is after wondering what on Earth everyone was talking about in that other thread. It's called Nintendo Letter Box in Europe, (and I never knew you could trade background papers for it or anything. O: )

People are welcome to add my 3DS FC (2621-2702-7148) and please inform me if you do. But I'll have a new 3DS/FC when AC:NL releases.


----------



## PapaNer (Apr 27, 2013)

I am currently in a study group, but I enjoy this very much!  

I would like everyone to add me!   My 3DS is in a different building than I am, but I'll go get it here in a second :3


----------



## miyac (Apr 27, 2013)

Great idea! C: Here is my FC: 3883-5448-8372 [Letty]

I would really love AC friends so we can play with each other when the game is released!
Let me know if you add me so I can add you back! :3


----------



## LeAckerman (Apr 27, 2013)

miyac said:


> Great idea! C: Here is my FC: 3883-5448-8372 [Letty]
> 
> I would really love AC friends so we can play with each other when the game is released!
> Let me know if you add me so I can add you back! :3



I added you^^


----------



## Sam (Apr 27, 2013)

Added Miyac and PapaNer. ^_^


----------



## swoonu (Apr 27, 2013)

miyac said:


> Great idea! C: Here is my FC: 3883-5448-8372 [Letty]
> 
> I would really love AC friends so we can play with each other when the game is released!
> Let me know if you add me so I can add you back! :3


hello! I added you


----------



## miyac (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you! I added back IcarusGamer, Sam and swoonu! :3


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 27, 2013)

miyac said:


> Great idea! C: Here is my FC: 3883-5448-8372 [Letty]
> 
> I would really love AC friends so we can play with each other when the game is released!
> Let me know if you add me so I can add you back! :3



I added you.


----------



## Little Joey (Apr 27, 2013)

Add me! 1821-9451-2886 

Inbox me or reply so I know you added me ^__^


----------



## Peachk33n (Apr 27, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> I have only just realised what Swapnote is after wondering what on Earth everyone was talking about in that other thread. It's called Nintendo Letter Box in Europe, (and I never knew you could trade background papers for it or anything. O: )
> 
> People are welcome to add my 3DS FC (2621-2702-7148) and please inform me if you do. But I'll have a new 3DS/FC when AC:NL releases.



I should have said that in the main post! "swapnote/letterbox" sorry!

Im glad everyone is swaping codes! I have added everyone so far and sent the appropriate messages.


----------



## miyac (Apr 27, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> I added you.



Thank you! I added you back! C:


----------



## PapaNer (Apr 27, 2013)

dexterminate88 said:


> Neat idea! I'd especially like to get some Japanese, Korean, German, French, Spanish, or UK friends so we can play holidays with each other
> 
> I've added you, my FC is 0344-9283-4845 and my name is Erica.





Peachk33n said:


> Hi y'all!
> 
> I know a lot of people here have added each other for SwapNote and to be friends on AC:NL. But I wanted to create a post sort of like a hub, where people can grab everyone else's 3DS friend codes and we can all add each other for when the game comes out!
> 
> ...





Sam said:


> Really cool idea! I've added both of you. My name is Sam and my FriendCode is *0173-2505-3275*!





PumpkinVine47 said:


> I'm game. My code is in my signature. I'll add everyone later today!





Lyla said:


> Awesome idea. 5284-1416-7764, Lyla.  I'll add all above ^





JezDayy said:


> 3437-3104-6046.
> Tell me if you've added me, thanks!





swoonu said:


> awesome, I like this, I'll add everyone in here
> 0130-3084-2514





Benmjy said:


> Added everyone that's posted so far!





miyac said:


> Great idea! C: Here is my FC: 3883-5448-8372 [Letty]
> 
> I would really love AC friends so we can play with each other when the game is released!
> Let me know if you add me so I can add you back! :3



I added all of you!  

Also, I just saw that you mentioned my contest idea   YEAH!


----------



## Fire_Fist (Apr 27, 2013)

You know what? Count me in. I have room for around 30-35 more people in my 3DS Friend List and would happily fill those empty spaces by adding at least most of you. 

My FC: 2449-4607-1442. Send me a PM or visitor message if you add me. Replying to this post is fine as well.

I look forward to the Letters/Swapnotes and I especially look forward to visiting everyone's towns. I'm a European player by the way, so whenever an exclusive event or DLC comes up, I'd be happy to let you guys come over and grab whatever the exclusives might be.


----------



## Solar (Apr 27, 2013)

Fire_Fist said:


> You know what? Count me in. I have room for around 30-35 more people in my 3DS Friend List and would happily fill those empty spaces by adding at least most of you.
> 
> My FC: 2449-4607-1442. Send me a PM or visitor message if you add me. Replying to this post is fine as well.
> 
> I look forward to the Letters/Swapnotes and I especially look forward to visiting everyone's towns. I'm a European player by the way, so whenever an exclusive event or DLC comes up, I'd be happy to let you guys come over and grab whatever the exclusives might be.



Added you! My info is in this thread somewhere xD


----------



## Sam (Apr 27, 2013)

Fire_Fist said:


> You know what? Count me in. I have room for around 30-35 more people in my 3DS Friend List and would happily fill those empty spaces by adding at least most of you.
> 
> My FC: 2449-4607-1442. Send me a PM or visitor message if you add me. Replying to this post is fine as well.
> 
> I look forward to the Letters/Swapnotes and I especially look forward to visiting everyone's towns. I'm a European player by the way, so whenever an exclusive event or DLC comes up, I'd be happy to let you guys come over and grab whatever the exclusives might be.



I added you.  FC is on the left. <-


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 27, 2013)

may as well post it here:
1805-2866-0189
Visitor Message me.


----------



## Torotix (Apr 27, 2013)

I like the idea but I really hate getting swapnote spam. I don't need 40 letters at once all saying ommgggg the gamez out on june 9, let alone incidents in the past where people would send all their friends notes that were only meant for a few select people. I've had to remove friends in the past and are considering doing it again with some of the spam I've been receiving lately.


----------



## nikkie23 (Apr 27, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone would like to add me. You are all welcomed to add me if you like. FC: 3969-4282-7197.


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 27, 2013)

Mine is 3050-7991-7234, pm me yours if you added mine


----------



## the_bria (Apr 27, 2013)

if you add me, send me a pm, and i'll add you too! 
my code is under my avatar.


----------



## IKitKatzOliviaz (Apr 27, 2013)

*3DS Friend codes exchange with anyone getting animal crossing new leaf!*

FC : 2535-4444-4326
Name : Olivia
(My miiverse is Olivia_Kagamine)


----------



## CocoBella (Apr 27, 2013)

Add me please
FC: 3282-2055-2922


----------



## IKitKatzOliviaz (Apr 27, 2013)

Do u have animal crossing city folk if so wanna play together?


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 27, 2013)

2578-3627-7162

Please tell me if your adding me so I can add you back! ♥


----------



## IKitKatzOliviaz (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm adding u

And do you have animal crossing city folk? I really wanna play!!


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 27, 2013)

You could of edited your post. x.x 
Please refrain from posting like that and just edit your last post then posting 2 extra times.


----------



## Leonn (Apr 27, 2013)

*My code*

Classified
just send me a note with your code, and i'll add you. (no sending pictures to me please)


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (Apr 27, 2013)

I think I added most of you all, and I sent PMs to people I added. If I missed you send me a PM. Thanks!!


----------



## Wyveria (Apr 27, 2013)

i've only just recently reformatted my 3DS (it was glitching really bad for some odd reason, it's fine now though) and it would be nice to have a few friends, hehe.
my code is 2852-7577-3551, pm me if you add me so i can add you back!

EDIT: my 3ds was still being glitchy, so i decided to trade it in for a XL, make sure you have my correct friend code: 2680-9638-1645


----------



## LeAckerman (Apr 27, 2013)

If anyone wants to add me, just PM me from now on. My FC is in my sig.


----------



## anygamewilldo (Apr 28, 2013)

I have added everyone so far and sent most PM's my name is GamingGirl. If anyone else adds me, please send me a PM so I can add you as well, Thanks!

Edited To Add: I am still waiting on at least 8 of you to add me


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 28, 2013)

Mine is 3050-7991-7234 PM me yours

Can't wait to play with you friends :3


----------



## cambell600 (Apr 28, 2013)

Awesome! My code is in my sig, I'll add everyone


----------



## cambell600 (Apr 28, 2013)

PumpkinVine47 said:


> I'm game. My code is in my signature. I'll add everyone later today!





Sam said:


> Really cool idea! I've added both of you. My name is Sam and my FriendCode is *0173-2505-3275*!





Lyla said:


> Awesome idea. 5284-1416-7764, Lyla.  I'll add all above ^





anygamewilldo said:


> Indeed, great idea  Here is mine and I will add others too  3909-8277-1784



Added you all  will add more later


----------



## Fame (Apr 28, 2013)

i have 63 spaces left on my FC space so why not



cambell600 said:


> Awesome! My code is in my sig, I'll add everyone



added you ^^

<< my fc is on the side over there somewhere


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 28, 2013)

My is under my name here and in signature for now. Mii name is Cynthia.
I'll add everyone above now!


----------



## Sam (Apr 28, 2013)

MDofDarkheart said:


> My is under my name here and in signature for now. Mii name is Cynthia.
> I'll add everyone above now!



Added.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 28, 2013)

Most of the people that I added had good Friendcodes.
Only one came up as Invalid.

Sam: Added and registered!


----------



## anygamewilldo (Apr 28, 2013)

I've added you Fame and the rest so far!


----------



## Fame (Apr 28, 2013)

MDofDarkheart said:


> My is under my name here and in signature for now. Mii name is Cynthia.
> I'll add everyone above now!



added


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 28, 2013)

Everyone on the 1st page has been added.
Adding 2nd page now!

I am wondering what the limit to friends on a 3DS is.


----------



## Sam (Apr 28, 2013)

MDofDarkheart said:


> I am wondering what the limit to friends on a 3DS is.



It's 100.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 28, 2013)

Not many people added me.
<<<<- on the side


----------



## anygamewilldo (Apr 28, 2013)

Sorry, don't know how I missed you, but I added you now Klopi


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm going to add you all even if it means taking off the Friends who don't talk to me anymore.
Adding pages 3-6 now!


----------



## Fame (Apr 28, 2013)

KlopiTackle said:


> Not many people added me.
> <<<<- on the side





anygamewilldo said:


> Sorry, don't know how I missed you, but I added you now Klopi



added


----------



## Wyveria (Apr 28, 2013)

KlopiTackle said:


> Not many people added me.
> <<<<- on the side



i added you! :3



MDofDarkheart said:


> I'm going to add you all even if it means taking off the Friends who don't talk to me anymore.
> Adding pages 3-6 now!


and i re-added you!
you probably still have my old FC, haha


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 28, 2013)

Added people who added me.
I have 48 spots!


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 28, 2013)

All done with the pages up til now.

Invalid FC message wouldn't allow me to add some people.

15 pending friends, 41 total friends on 3DS list.


----------



## UnagiDon (Apr 28, 2013)

What a great idea!
< Please feel free to add me, (name is Jessica)!  If you do, please PM so that I may do the same for you.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 28, 2013)

UnagiDon said:


> What a great idea!
> < Please feel free to add me!  If you do, please PM so that I may do the same for you.



Adding you now!


----------



## Sam (Apr 28, 2013)

Added KlopiTackle and UnagiDon!


----------



## anygamewilldo (Apr 28, 2013)

UnagiDon said:


> What a great idea!
> < Please feel free to add me!  If you do, please PM so that I may do the same for you.



I added you


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 28, 2013)

Pretty sure I added KlopiTackle.


----------



## Fame (Apr 28, 2013)

UnagiDon said:


> What a great idea!
> < Please feel free to add me, (name is Jessica)!  If you do, please PM so that I may do the same for you.



added


----------



## Solar (Apr 28, 2013)

KlopiTackle said:


> Not many people added me.
> <<<<- on the side





Fame said:


> added





MDofDarkheart said:


> Adding you now!



Added all 3 of you!


----------



## Peachk33n (Apr 28, 2013)

I've added everyone so far and that makes 28 in total (I don't think I missed anyone) 

Thanks for the support everyone this is making the anticipation even greater XD too bad only 4 players can be in one town at a time.


----------



## Fame (Apr 28, 2013)

Benmjy said:


> Added all 3 of you!





Peachk33n said:


> I've added everyone so far and that makes 28 in total (I don't think I missed anyone)
> 
> Thanks for the support everyone this is making the anticipation even greater XD too bad only 4 players can be in one town at a time.



added


----------



## Kaijudomage (Apr 28, 2013)

I just want to reiterate, if anyone adds my 3DS, please send me a PM or leave a message on my profile, otherwise I won't know who has added me.


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 28, 2013)

cambell600 said:


> Awesome! My code is in my sig, I'll add everyone





KlopiTackle said:


> Not many people added me.
> <<<<- on the side





Wyveria said:


> i added you! :3
> 
> 
> and i re-added you!
> you probably still have my old FC, haha





UnagiDon said:


> What a great idea!
> < Please feel free to add me, (name is Jessica)!  If you do, please PM so that I may do the same for you.



I added all of you


----------



## NanamiKo (Apr 28, 2013)

My FC:

1118-0281-6284


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2013)

My friend code is like over there <.  PM me if anyone has added me, and I will add you back. Looking forward to playing with you peeps.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 28, 2013)

Unless I missed anyone, I added everyone who added me.
45 spaces!


----------



## PapaNer (Apr 28, 2013)

I am so confused as to whom I've not added yet   I'm horrid at keeping up with it.  But I want to add everyone!


----------



## miyac (Apr 28, 2013)

I have added most of you so far, I think I missed some but if anyone wants to add me here is my FC: 3883-5448-8372
Let me know if you do so I can add you back! :3


----------



## LeAckerman (Apr 28, 2013)

I added almost all of you^^ It's really fun to make new friends. Feel free to add me, let me know if you do add me.


----------



## Klainette (Apr 28, 2013)

Oi, I haven't posted in a while and I'm new here, but here's my FC any way: 1504 6000 9646 

obvi if you add me, let me know so I can add you back c: I really look forward to playing and sending swapnotes with you guys~!


----------



## laceydearie (Apr 28, 2013)

I'll add most of you this afternoon, let me know if you add me~


----------



## LeAckerman (Apr 28, 2013)

Klainette said:


> Oi, I haven't posted in a while and I'm new here, but here's my FC any way: 1504 6000 9646
> 
> obvi if you add me, let me know so I can add you back c: I really look forward to playing and sending swapnotes with you guys~!


 
I added you. c:


----------



## Klainette (Apr 28, 2013)

^awesome, I added you back owo
edit: added peachk33n, laceydearie, miyac and papaner too c:


----------



## Username (Apr 28, 2013)

<< Friend code is over there, and down there \/\/
You see it? Good.
Mii name: Megan

PM me when you add me, or else I won't know!







<<


----------



## Anna (Apr 28, 2013)

3866-8703-0840 my code message me if you add me


----------



## Fame (Apr 28, 2013)

miyac said:


> I have added most of you so far, I think I missed some but if anyone wants to add me here is my FC: 3883-5448-8372
> Let me know if you do so I can add you back! :3





IcarusGamer said:


> I added almost all of you^^ It's really fun to make new friends. Feel free to add me, let me know if you do add me.





Klainette said:


> Oi, I haven't posted in a while and I'm new here, but here's my FC any way: 1504 6000 9646
> 
> obvi if you add me, let me know so I can add you back c: I really look forward to playing and sending swapnotes with you guys~!



added


----------



## Fire_Fist (Apr 28, 2013)

If I'm on anyone's Friend List as a provisional friend, let me know so I can add you back.

Edit: Like I mentioned before, send me a PM, visitor message or reply to this post if you add me!


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 28, 2013)

cambell600 said:


> Awesome! My code is in my sig, I'll add everyone





KlopiTackle said:


> Not many people added me.
> <<<<- on the side





Wyveria said:


> i added you! :3
> 
> 
> and i re-added you!
> you probably still have my old FC, haha





Klainette said:


> Oi, I haven't posted in a while and I'm new here, but here's my FC any way: 1504 6000 9646
> 
> obvi if you add me, let me know so I can add you back c: I really look forward to playing and sending swapnotes with you guys~!





Fire_Fist said:


> If I'm on anyone's Friend List as a provisional friend, let me know so I can add you back.


I added you guys.


----------



## Odette (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey! My FC is 1220-6353-7930, Name: Odette

Let me know (preferably via PM) if you have added me! Fellow UK'ers are especially welcome to add me


----------



## miyac (Apr 28, 2013)

I added back *Klainette* and *Fame*! C:


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 28, 2013)

Adding everyone!
Pages 1-above me have been added, unless your FC was Invalid!


----------



## Sam (Apr 28, 2013)

Feel free for anyone else if they want to add me! ^_^ My FC is on the side!

but please let me know via this thread, visitor message or PM if you do, thanks!


----------



## nikkie23 (Apr 28, 2013)

I added icarusgamer


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 28, 2013)

@Nikkie23: I'll add you now.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 28, 2013)

MDofDarkheart said:


> @Nikkie23: I'll add you now.



Edit button doesn't want to work on my 3ds.

@Nikkie23: Your FC is coming up as Invalid for me.


----------



## LeAckerman (Apr 28, 2013)

nikkie23 said:


> I added icarusgamer



Added


----------



## nikkie23 (Apr 28, 2013)

MDofDarkheart said:


> Edit button doesn't want to work on my 3ds.
> 
> @Nikkie23: Your FC is coming up as Invalid for me.



you are added to my friend list


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 28, 2013)

nikkie23 said:


> you are added to my friend list



Okay, I finally added you back.
^_^ I love making new friends. ^_^


----------



## Bubble Pop (Apr 28, 2013)

Ah this sounds like a great idea, it'll be fun to play with so many of you guys when the games are out! My code is under my pic, let me know if you add me and I'll pop your code in too :3


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 28, 2013)

Bubble Pop said:


> Ah this sounds like a great idea, it'll be fun to play with so many of you guys when the games are out! My code is under my pic, let me know if you add me and I'll pop your code in too :3



Going to add you now.


----------



## Odette (Apr 28, 2013)

MDofDarkheart said:


> Adding everyone!
> Pages 1-above me have been added, unless your FC was Invalid!


I added you


----------



## PapaNer (Apr 28, 2013)

Bubble Pop said:


> Ah this sounds like a great idea, it'll be fun to play with so many of you guys when the games are out! My code is under my pic, let me know if you add me and I'll pop your code in too :3



added you!


----------



## Sam (Apr 28, 2013)

Bubble Pop said:


> Ah this sounds like a great idea, it'll be fun to play with so many of you guys when the games are out! My code is under my pic, let me know if you add me and I'll pop your code in too :3



Added you. ^_^


----------



## Odette (Apr 28, 2013)

Bubble Pop said:


> Ah this sounds like a great idea, it'll be fun to play with so many of you guys when the games are out! My code is under my pic, let me know if you add me and I'll pop your code in too :3


I've also added you.


----------



## LeAckerman (Apr 28, 2013)

Bubble Pop said:


> Ah this sounds like a great idea, it'll be fun to play with so many of you guys when the games are out! My code is under my pic, let me know if you add me and I'll pop your code in too :3



Added you :3


----------



## PapaNer (Apr 28, 2013)

Odette said:


> I added you



Adding you now!


----------



## miyac (Apr 28, 2013)

Bubble Pop said:


> Ah this sounds like a great idea, it'll be fun to play with so many of you guys when the games are out! My code is under my pic, let me know if you add me and I'll pop your code in too :3



I added you! C:


----------



## Dreamer (Apr 28, 2013)

Fun idea! My code is on the side. 
I'll add everyone in a bit! 

I only have a few 3DS friends so I'd love to start adding friends for NL. I'm an active forum "lurker", but I'd like to post more and make more forum friends. I'm happy to add anyone as long as I'm not Swapnote spammed.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 28, 2013)

@Odette: Just got your FC added!

@Everyone: If you add me and I don't register it means my 3DS was being a brat.
So let me know if you add me and I'll try adding you again.
Thank you for your understanding and cooperation.


----------



## Odette (Apr 28, 2013)

miyac said:


> I added you! C:


Adding you


----------



## Bubble Pop (Apr 28, 2013)

Thank guys, I've added you all


----------



## nikkie23 (Apr 28, 2013)

Odette added me and I added bubblepop so far .

Anyone feel free to add me.


----------



## nikkie23 (Apr 28, 2013)

Add me if you like .


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 28, 2013)

Added everyone so far unless the your FC said Invalid.
In which case, you may need to add me first so I can check if my 3DS was just acting up.


----------



## Fame (Apr 28, 2013)

Bubble Pop said:


> Thank guys, I've added you all



ive added you

also i need these people to add me back: MDofDarkheart and cambell600


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 28, 2013)

@bubble pop, odette, and nikkie
I added you guys


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 28, 2013)

Fame said:


> ive added you
> 
> also i need these people to add me back: MDofDarkheart and cambell600



Added you back!


----------



## LeAckerman (Apr 28, 2013)

Added everyone^^


----------



## TomoEGoto (Apr 28, 2013)

Add me if you like, but please PM me so I know whose FC to add!


----------



## PapaNer (Apr 28, 2013)

Anyone here can add me   Just PM me if you do!  My info is in my siggy :3


----------



## Fire_Fist (Apr 28, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> I added you guys.



Added you back!

So far I've added (in no particular order): swoonu, nikkie23, Superpenguin, anygamewilldo, Peachk33n, Benmjy and Sam. In case anyone missed my edit in my last post, if I'm on your Friend List as a provisional friend, feel free to tell me by *replying to my post or via PM or Visitor Message* so I can add you back! 

28 spaces left to fill...


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 28, 2013)

Fire_Fist said:


> Added you back!
> 
> So far I've added (in no particular order): swoonu, nikkie23, Superpenguin, anygamewilldo, Peachk33n, Benmjy and Sam. In case anyone missed my edit in my last post, if I'm on your Friend List as a provisional friend, feel free to tell me by *reply to my post or via PM or Visitor Message* so I can add you back!
> 
> 28 spaces left to fill...



I'm pretty sure that I added you.


----------



## miyac (Apr 28, 2013)

Odette said:


> Adding you


I added you back! :3


----------



## Dreamer (Apr 28, 2013)

Dreamer said:


> Fun idea! My code is on the side.
> I'll add everyone in a bit!
> 
> I only have a few 3DS friends so I'd love to start adding friends for NL. I'm an active forum "lurker", but I'd like to post more and make more forum friends. I'm happy to add anyone as long as I'm not Swapnote spammed.



^^

I've added everyone on this thread! (including you, Torotix. it's fine if you don't want to add me, of course)


----------



## Fire_Fist (Apr 28, 2013)

MDofDarkheart said:


> I'm pretty sure that I added you.



My bad. Added you back just now!


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 28, 2013)

I am pretty sure that I added everyone up to this page.


----------



## PapaNer (Apr 28, 2013)

I have like, 49 friends now


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 28, 2013)

12 pending friends!
51 total once the pending friends add me back.


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 28, 2013)

This thread got a 5 star rating in less than a day. O_e


----------



## LeAckerman (Apr 28, 2013)

I hope we can all get along and help each other out throughout the game^^


----------



## Klainette (Apr 28, 2013)

I just added MDofDarkheart, Sam, Bubblepop & Dreamer ^^ If I missed you lemme know .3.


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 28, 2013)

Klainette said:


> I just added MDofDarkheart, Sam, Bubblepop & Dreamer ^^ If I missed you lemme know .3.



Did you add me?


----------



## PapaNer (Apr 28, 2013)

IcarusGamer said:


> I hope we can all get along and help each other out throughout the game^^



INNNNNDDDDDEEEEEEEEEEED!!!


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 28, 2013)

^_^ I will help anyone who needs me to if they return the favor. ^_^

I plan to go to the island alot once I can so I'm probably save all my bells until that day.
Well.... after I pay off the tent that is.

Example: If any of you are Expert Hybrid Growers.
I want all the hybrids in New Leaf.

In exchange, I'd watch for items that a hard to come by in my Stores/Redd's tent/etc for you guys.


----------



## Zolon (Apr 28, 2013)

Currently going through and adding everyone in the topic. I'd love to be able to share stalk market info when the game comes out.

Name is Chris and Friend Code is 4768-8559-4289. Enjoy.


----------



## LeAckerman (Apr 28, 2013)

Zolon said:


> Currently going through and adding everyone in the topic. I'd love to be able to share stalk market info when the game comes out.
> 
> Name is Chris and Friend Code is 4768-8559-4289. Enjoy.



Added.


----------



## Peachk33n (Apr 28, 2013)

MDofDarkheart said:


> ^_^ I will help anyone who needs me to if they return the favor. ^_^
> 
> I plan to go to the island alot once I can so I'm probably save all my bells until that day.
> Well.... after I pay off the tent that is.
> ...



Thats very helpful! 

I plan on updating my 3ds friend message to what my turnip prices are so if anyone wants they can come over to my town! Also I plan on filling up my catalog as fast as I can (without time traveling) So if you need something id be happy to help!


----------



## PapaNer (Apr 28, 2013)

Peachk33n said:


> Thats very helpful!
> 
> I plan on updating my 3ds friend message to what my turnip prices are so if anyone wants they can come over to my town! Also I plan on filling up my catalog as fast as I can (without time traveling) So if you need something id be happy to help!



That is a damn good idea!  I'll do that as well


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (Apr 28, 2013)

Oh man, this thread got huge quick! >_< If you add me, *please* send me a PM or a message on my profile so I can add you back! I'll try to add all of you but I'm worried I'll miss someone. Thanks!


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 28, 2013)

Zolon said:


> Currently going through and adding everyone in the topic. I'd love to be able to share stalk market info when the game comes out.
> 
> Name is Chris and Friend Code is 4768-8559-4289. Enjoy.


Added you.


----------



## Newleafnewlife (Apr 28, 2013)

This is a cool idea! My name is Ethan and my friend code is : 4038-7043-7820!
Im going through and adding people but pm me if you add me so i know to add you back! ( or reply to this)


----------



## Klainette (Apr 28, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Did you add me?


yup~

I added Zolon btw.


----------



## Klainette (Apr 28, 2013)

edit: aahh I posted twice sorry ;w;


----------



## Aerio (Apr 28, 2013)

Ooh, great idea! I'd love to have some friends to hang out with! Please PM me if you add! I'll do the same c:
Jojo: 2707-2093-6369


----------



## Newleafnewlife (Apr 28, 2013)

I added you!


----------



## anygamewilldo (Apr 28, 2013)

There are a bunch of you whom I have added and you have not added me back as of yet, please do  If anyone else has added me, please send me a PM to let me know as I have not added everyone from this thread, then I will add you back.  I have also sent some PM's, so please check.


----------



## Zolon (Apr 28, 2013)

Finally finished adding the entire backlog of people. If your code was on this topic, I've added you. Feel free to do so in kind


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 28, 2013)

Gonna add Zolon and NewLeafNewLife.


----------



## darklink50 (Apr 28, 2013)

ok all i have added all of you to my 3ds please add me to yours thanks 4639-9040-9155


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 28, 2013)

Klainette said:


> yup~
> 
> I added Zolon btw.



I think I added you.



Aerio said:


> Ooh, great idea! I'd love to have some friends to hang out with! Please PM me if you add! I'll do the same c:
> Jojo: 2707-2093-6369



Adding you. 



darklink50 said:


> ok all i have added all of you to my 3ds please add me to yours thanks 4639-9040-9155



Adding You.


----------



## Zolon (Apr 28, 2013)

MDofDarkheart said:


> Gonna add Zolon and NewLeafNewLife.



Got you. Thanks.


----------



## Newleafnewlife (Apr 28, 2013)

Added. Thanks


----------



## LeAckerman (Apr 29, 2013)

darklink50 said:


> ok all i have added all of you to my 3ds please add me to yours thanks 4639-9040-9155



Adding you :3


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 29, 2013)

Newleafnewlife said:


> Added. Thanks



Your Welcome. ^_^


----------



## Newleafnewlife (Apr 29, 2013)

My Friend code is 4038-7043-7820 and my name is Ethan. 
Tell me if you add me


----------



## xStarie (Apr 29, 2013)

My friend code is down in my signature 

Message me if you add me! I would love to play with everyone


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 29, 2013)

@IcarusGamer: I am pretty sure that I added you.
Can't remember if you added back or not.


@Thread: Sorry for double post.... 3DS internet hates the edit button.


----------



## LeAckerman (Apr 29, 2013)

MDofDarkheart said:


> @IcarusGamer: I am pretty sure that I added you.
> Can't remember if you added back or not.
> 
> 
> @Thread: Sorry for double post.... 3DS internet hates the edit button.




You added me already.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 29, 2013)

IcarusGamer said:


> You added me already.



Okay, thanks for telling me.
I'm bad at keeping track of this stuff.


----------



## xStarie (Apr 29, 2013)

You guys can add me if you want  my friend code is in my sig and to the left, but message me if you add me! It's hard to look through this huge list of replies ^^'


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 29, 2013)

If you Add me Please PM me.
I won't be checking the thread anymore tonight.


----------



## nikkie23 (Apr 29, 2013)

Added you xStarie.


----------



## nikkie23 (Apr 29, 2013)

Added newleafnewlife (Ethan) .


----------



## miyac (Apr 29, 2013)

I added back Zolon and added newleafnewlife, Aerio and darklink50 :3


----------



## tigereyes86 (Apr 29, 2013)

Yikes!  I wasn't on here over the weekend and it looks like this new thread has exploded!!!  If anyone wants to add me, my friend code is to the left and just let me know, I'll PM you if I add you (don't be offended if I don't PM you though, there are 17 pages for this thread that I am not going to be able to read through all of them!!!)


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm in! Please PM me or something if you have added me, so i can add you back, thanks. 

Friend code: 0387-9017-1304


----------



## Birdy (Apr 29, 2013)

My friend code is 1118-0623-8898, pm me if you add me  i want new leaf soooo bad ><


----------



## Leon (Apr 29, 2013)

Definitely. Count me in. PM me if you have added me. My friend code is to your right. ))


----------



## Fire_Fist (Apr 29, 2013)

Zolon said:


> Finally finished adding the entire backlog of people. If your code was on this topic, I've added you. Feel free to do so in kind



Added you and Dreamer!


----------



## Peachk33n (Apr 29, 2013)

Wow, i never thought so many people would respond! Thanks for joining in everyone! I kind of wish there was an option on the 3DS to give friends "nicknames" so i knew what your usernames are haha but oh well.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 29, 2013)

miyac said:


> I added back Zolon and added newleafnewlife, Aerio and darklink50 :3



Pretty sure I added you.

Adding tigereyes86, K.K. Guitar, and Leon.


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 29, 2013)

I have added everyone on this thread now, I believe.


----------



## NanamiKo (Apr 29, 2013)

*How can I*

How can i be friends with somebody on swapnote ???

FC:1118-0281-6284
Mii name: Suzu


----------



## Rainy Day (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm currently going through this thread adding everyone! Sounds fun. My 3DS code is: 3024-5510-9286

*Edit: Went through all 17 pages and added everybody's code! I sent PM's too just so you guys don't miss my message. *


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 29, 2013)

Rainy Day said:


> I'm currently going through this thread adding everyone! Sounds fun. My 3DS code is: 3024-5510-9286
> 
> *Edit: Went through all 17 pages and added everybody's code! I sent PM's too just so you guys don't miss my message. *



Added


----------



## Zolon (Apr 29, 2013)

Bleh. Unfortunately my Swapnote is being incredibly buggy, not sure why. I'm getting the 004-6007 error code, so if people have been sending notes, I haven't been getting them (Got one from Peach, and one from MD, but I can't reply). Not sure what's causing the problem, Nintendo support says it's a network thing but everything else is functioning. Anyone know if Swapnote uses certain incoming/outgoing transfer ports? I could attempt to open them if that might be the problem. :S


----------



## trolexy (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi my friend code is 1676-3686-6242 and my name is Lexy. I will be adding all of you guys


----------



## LeAckerman (Apr 29, 2013)

trolexy said:


> Hi my friend code is 1676-3686-6242 and my name is Lexy. I will be adding all of you guys



Added^^


----------



## nikkie23 (Apr 29, 2013)

trolexy said:


> Hi my friend code is 1676-3686-6242 and my name is Lexy. I will be adding all of you guys



added you .


----------



## Richluna (Apr 29, 2013)

Sam said:


> Really cool idea! I've added both of you. My name is Sam and my FriendCode is *0173-2505-3275*!



hello sam ive just added you, my FC is 5327-2130-9635 add me


----------



## Richluna (Apr 29, 2013)

trolexy said:


> Hi my friend code is 1676-3686-6242 and my name is Lexy. I will be adding all of you guys


hi lexy just added u; my name is Rich an my fc is  5327-2130-9635, add me


----------



## Richluna (Apr 29, 2013)

IcarusGamer said:


> Added^^



 hi IcarusGamer just added u; my name is Rich an my fc is  5327-2130-9635, add me


----------



## Richluna (Apr 29, 2013)

nikkie23 said:


> added you .



hi Nikkie just added u; my name is Rich an my fc is  5327-2130-9635, add me


----------



## nikkie23 (Apr 29, 2013)

Richluna said:


> hi Nikkie just added u; my name is Rich an my fc is  5327-2130-9635, add me



okay I added you .


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 29, 2013)

Anyone who adds me please make sure you PM or VM me.
I tend to not be online much in the morning and if I get sick, I tend to stay in bed most of the day.


----------



## anygamewilldo (Apr 30, 2013)

If you have added me and I've not added you back...please PM me. I am also waiting on several of you that I have added, to add me back


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 30, 2013)

I am waiting for about 13 people to add me back.

PM or VM if you add me so I can add back.

37 spots remaining on my list now!

Also..... my swapnote has stopped allowing me to get messages!
FYI: I made a thread in Nintendo SubForum for those who are getting Error messages to talk about it!


----------



## tigereyes86 (Apr 30, 2013)

MDofDarkheart said:


> I am waiting for about 13 people to add me back.
> 
> PM or VM if you add me so I can add back.
> 
> ...



Added you back thanks, I've been getting Swapnote/Letterbox errors too, will check your thread


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 30, 2013)

The swapnote/letterbox issue and e-shop seem to be fixed for me now.

Waiting on 11 pending friends to add back now.

36 spots left open now!
I am going to br picky with my last 10 spots when I get down to that.
I'd love to have people outside the USA on my list as well.


----------



## strucked (Apr 30, 2013)

hey everybody, i haven't been on my 3ds since like forever. Really need to fill up my friend roster so if you guys still have space be a peach and add me. Just message me and I'll get back to you right away. Cheers! And can't wait for AC


----------



## Birdy (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi everyone, not too long now >.<. Pm me if you add me  cheers


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 30, 2013)

@Birdy: Thanks for adding me!

@Strucked: I have Re-added you!

@All: 57/100 slots are taken on my 3DS friend list!


----------



## PapaNer (Apr 30, 2013)

I have 42 slots left on my 3DS and will fill them with anyone who wants


----------



## Settsuo (Apr 30, 2013)

This is awesome I love playing the Stalk Market. Add me 2122-5923-3694~


----------



## Dreamer (Apr 30, 2013)

Currently going through and adding more! My FC is in my siggie. 

Still waiting on some people, but I'll send messages. 

ETA: Done! Let me know if I accidentally missed you.


----------



## Fame (Apr 30, 2013)

44 slots left


----------



## MDofDarkheart (May 1, 2013)

59/100 slots in my 3DS friend list are filled!

Looking for more non-American players!
Most of my 3DS friends right now are in NA.

Please PM Or VM If You Add Me!


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 1, 2013)

Looking for a few non-UK friends. Already have a few NA friends but would welcome more


----------



## Peoki (May 1, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> Looking for a few non-UK friends. Already have a few NA friends but would welcome more


I've registered you on my 3DS. 
My FC is 3453-9823-4143 for anyone that would like to add me; be sure to drop a PM afterwards so I can return the favor. I'll be getting the NA version.


----------



## Superpenguin (May 1, 2013)

I have twenty spots left.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (May 1, 2013)

I have 40 slots on my friend list left!
Looking for Non-USA friends!

Anyone who adds me needs to PM or VM me because I am having a week of hecticness!

I might not be online for the rest of the day!


----------



## fin600 (May 1, 2013)

I've added everyone here, all 20 pages! Code is 3909-7508-4280 and name is fin600


----------



## Forelourne (May 1, 2013)

I just registered because I was intrigued by this post! My name is *AJ* and my friendcode is *2079-6549-2062*!


----------



## Newleafnewlife (May 1, 2013)

I still have like 74 slots left I'm pretty lame. Maybe ill go through and add everyone sometime later....


----------



## Peachk33n (May 1, 2013)

Forelourne said:


> I just registered because I was intrigued by this post! My name is *AJ* and my friendcode is *2079-6549-2062*!



Wow! Welcome to the forums! I added your friend code. You can add mine from under my user name  The TBT Animal Crossing community is really cool and itll be great to play the game with everyone in a month!


----------



## Forelourne (May 2, 2013)

Peachk33n said:


> Wow! Welcome to the forums! I added your friend code. You can add mine from under my user name  The TBT Animal Crossing community is really cool and itll be great to play the game with everyone in a month!



I added you back! ^_^ I've been monitoring the Bell Forums ever since I found the Blog months ago. Being a part of this community is making me more excited about the game... and I didn't think that was even possible haha!


----------



## MDofDarkheart (May 2, 2013)

fin600 said:


> I've added everyone here, all 20 pages! Code is 3909-7508-4280 and name is fin600





Forelourne said:


> I just registered because I was intrigued by this post! My name is *AJ* and my friendcode is *2079-6549-2062*!



Adding you two right now.


----------



## Superpenguin (May 2, 2013)

fin600 said:


> I've added everyone here, all 20 pages! Code is 3909-7508-4280 and name is fin600





Forelourne said:


> I just registered because I was intrigued by this post! My name is *AJ* and my friendcode is *2079-6549-2062*!



I'll add you guys later today.


----------



## Forelourne (May 2, 2013)

MDofDarkheart said:


> Adding you two right now.





Superpenguin said:


> I'll add you guys later today.


Added you both ^_^ Thank you!


----------



## TheUnbornNobodyX (May 2, 2013)

i'm new to the forums but my FC is in my sig!


----------



## LeAckerman (May 2, 2013)

Hey, is anyone from EU, AUS, JPN, or KOR?? If so, you can add me^^ I have alot of USA players and I wanted some Non- us players because of DLC and stuff.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (May 2, 2013)

I want more Non-USA friends!
I want to learn about cultures and see holidays from other countries!

Maybe if I am lucky a friend will give me a DLC item that I really like as a gift someday.
(Hint hint: Christmas or My Birthday..... maybe.)


----------



## Lotus (May 3, 2013)

Added you


----------



## Richluna (May 4, 2013)

feel free to add me, just PM o replay, name rich my 3DS FC its on my signature


----------



## Eirrinn (May 4, 2013)

I'm new to the forums ;w; my FC is on my signature picture.


----------



## Fame (May 4, 2013)

Richluna said:


> feel free to add me, just PM o replay, name rich my 3DS FC its on my signature





Eirrinn said:


> I'm new to the forums ;w; my FC is on my signature picture.



added ^^ 39 spots left


----------



## Richluna (May 4, 2013)

Fame said:


> added ^^ 39 spots left



ok just added you too


----------



## Superpenguin (May 4, 2013)

Richluna said:


> ok just added you too



Added you


----------



## Fire_Fist (May 4, 2013)

Richluna said:


> feel free to add me, just PM o replay, name rich my 3DS FC its on my signature



Added you. Feel free to add me back.


----------



## Cinnamoos (May 4, 2013)

I'm super interested in sharing turnip prices and swapnoting with other people! c: Just send me a VM or a PM if you decide to add me, I'll add you back in a heartbeat. My 3DS friend code is under my display picture /o/


----------



## Richluna (May 4, 2013)

Add me many spots left (like 70)
fc on profile or signature


----------



## Richluna (May 4, 2013)

Fire_Fist said:


> Added you. Feel free to add me back.



added u back


----------



## Coni (May 4, 2013)

I just read Swapnote and I love that idea, since I have very little friends on my 3DS! My FC is* 1504-6147-1581* also interested on adding friends for NL but Im getting the XL for the game so I will be adding them there later if that's okay n_n


----------



## MDofDarkheart (May 4, 2013)

Cinnamoos said:


> I'm super interested in sharing turnip prices and swapnoting with other people! c: Just send me a VM or a PM if you decide to add me, I'll add you back in a heartbeat. My 3DS friend code is under my display picture /o/





Coni said:


> I just read Swapnote and I love that idea, since I have very little friends on my 3DS! My FC is* 1504-6147-1581* also interested on adding friends for NL but Im getting the XL for the game so I will be adding them there later if that's okay n_n



Adding you two!


----------



## Phantom A (May 4, 2013)

Hi everyone! I'm looking for friends on the 3ds to play New Leaf with. None of my friends owns the 3ds, so my Friends list is very barren. o_0 I like swap-noting people on my spare time. Feel free to add me if you want to.


----------



## JJarmon (May 5, 2013)

Hello everyone! Nice to meet you all. My name's John, I'm currently in California but I'm from England. 
I was intrigued by this post so I made an account here. I would love to exchange codes with people and make some friends in time for AC:NL. If I ever have high turnip prices, I'll let you all know. 

Feel free to add me: 3840-5225-1588. Thank you.


----------



## Richluna (May 5, 2013)

JJarmon said:


> Hello everyone! Nice to meet you all. My name's John, I'm currently in California but I'm from England.
> I was intrigued by this post so I made an account here. I would love to exchange codes with people and make some friends in time for AC:NL. If I ever have high turnip prices, I'll let you all know.
> 
> Feel free to add me: 3840-5225-1588. Thank you.



added you add me back name: Rich FC: 5327-2130-9635


----------



## JJarmon (May 5, 2013)

Richluna said:


> added you add me back name: Rich FC: 5327-2130-9635



Just added you back, buddy.


----------



## Eirrinn (May 5, 2013)

JJarmon said:


> Just added you back, buddy.



added you.


----------



## JJarmon (May 5, 2013)

Eirrinn said:


> added you.



I just added you.


----------



## New leaf 180 (May 5, 2013)

Add you Birdy


----------



## Elloriee (May 5, 2013)

<<< Friend code should be over there. I added you. If anyone else has added me, PM me so I can add you back n_n


----------



## Phantom A (May 5, 2013)

I added you IKitKatzOliviaz.  VM or PM me if you want to add me.


----------



## Tide of Wonders (May 5, 2013)

?- It's right there. Pm or Vm me if you'd like to add me.


----------



## Superpenguin (May 5, 2013)

JJarmon said:


> Hello everyone! Nice to meet you all. My name's John, I'm currently in California but I'm from England.
> I was intrigued by this post so I made an account here. I would love to exchange codes with people and make some friends in time for AC:NL. If I ever have high turnip prices, I'll let you all know.
> 
> Feel free to add me: 3840-5225-1588. Thank you.



Added you.


----------



## PapaNer (May 5, 2013)

Hey guys!  I have about 30 spots left   I will add anyone!  If you add me, PM, VM, or post that you have here and I will add you as well!  I'm about to go through and try and add people I haven't added yet, but there's just so many!  So if you know you haven't added me, please do so and let me know


----------



## TheUnbornNobodyX (May 5, 2013)

JJarmon said:


> Hello everyone! Nice to meet you all. My name's John, I'm currently in California but I'm from England.
> I was intrigued by this post so I made an account here. I would love to exchange codes with people and make some friends in time for AC:NL. If I ever have high turnip prices, I'll let you all know.
> 
> Feel free to add me: 3840-5225-1588. Thank you.



Added you to my FL.  My FC is in my sig.



Richluna said:


> added you add me back name: Rich FC: 5327-2130-9635



I added you as well!


----------



## Superpenguin (May 5, 2013)

TheUnbornNobodyX said:


> Added you to my FL.  My FC is in my sig.
> 
> 
> 
> I added you as well!



Add me too. 
I'll go add you later today.


----------



## TheUnbornNobodyX (May 5, 2013)

PapaNer said:


> Hey guys!  I have about 30 spots left   I will add anyone!  If you add me, PM, VM, or post that you have here and I will add you as well!  I'm about to go through and try and add people I haven't added yet, but there's just so many!  So if you know you haven't added me, please do so and let me know



Adding you! 



Superpenguin said:


> Add me too.
> I'll go add you later today.



Added you as well.


----------



## PapaNer (May 5, 2013)

TheUnbornNobodyX said:


> Adding you!
> 
> 
> 
> Added you as well.





adding you back!


----------



## Cloudkitty (May 5, 2013)

This thread is such a great idea, but I won't be getting my 3DS XL until release day, and I 'm worried that nobody will have any spots left for me.


----------



## PapaNer (May 5, 2013)

Cloudkitty said:


> This thread is such a great idea, but I won't be getting my 3DS XL until release day, and I 'm worried that nobody will have any spots left for me.



I will hold a spot for you   I have plenty left anyway!  Plus you gave me the idea for Purnobyl!


----------



## Cloudkitty (May 5, 2013)

PapaNer said:


> I will hold a spot for you   I have plenty left anyway!  Plus you gave me the idea for Purnobyl!



Thanks so much!  And yay for Purnobyl!


----------



## PapaNer (May 5, 2013)

Cloudkitty said:


> Thanks so much!  And yay for Purnobyl!



I'M SO EXCITED!


----------



## JJarmon (May 5, 2013)

I added everyone here who added me! 



PapaNer said:


> I'M SO EXCITED!



I added you, PapaNer!


----------



## Tommytulip (May 5, 2013)

4382-1994-1483 Message or reply me if you want to add me


----------



## Bishop_1996 (May 5, 2013)

0044-2815-7332 Please PM me if you want me to add you


----------



## nikkie23 (May 5, 2013)

JJarmon said:


> Hello everyone! Nice to meet you all. My name's John, I'm currently in California but I'm from England.
> I was intrigued by this post so I made an account here. I would love to exchange codes with people and make some friends in time for AC:NL. If I ever have high turnip prices, I'll let you all know.
> 
> Feel free to add me: 3840-5225-1588. Thank you.



I added you. Add me back if you want . FC on the left side bar.


----------



## JJarmon (May 5, 2013)

nikkie23 said:


> I added you. Add me back if you want . FC on the left side bar.



Just added you!


----------



## Ladybonkers (May 5, 2013)

Heddo!  I'm Lexie, and mine's 1392-3911-5920.


----------



## Ladybonkers (May 5, 2013)

Hi!  My name's Lexie, and my friend code is 1392-3911-5920.


----------



## PapaNer (May 5, 2013)

Ladybonkers said:


> Hi!  My name's Lexie, and my friend code is 1392-3911-5920.



added you!


----------



## MDofDarkheart (May 5, 2013)

JJarmon said:


> Hello everyone! Nice to meet you all. My name's John, I'm currently in California but I'm from England.
> I was intrigued by this post so I made an account here. I would love to exchange codes with people and make some friends in time for AC:NL. If I ever have high turnip prices, I'll let you all know.
> 
> Feel free to add me: 3840-5225-1588. Thank you.





TheUnbornNobodyX said:


> Added you to my FL.  My FC is in my sig.
> 
> 
> 
> I added you as well!





Cloudkitty said:


> This thread is such a great idea, but I won't be getting my 3DS XL until release day, and I 'm worried that nobody will have any spots left for me.





Phantom A said:


> Hi everyone! I'm looking for friends on the 3ds to play New Leaf with. None of my friends owns the 3ds, so my Friends list is very barren. o_0 I like swap-noting people on my spare time. Feel free to add me if you want to.





Ladybonkers said:


> Hi!  My name's Lexie, and my friend code is 1392-3911-5920.



Going to add all of you right now!


----------



## Phantom A (May 5, 2013)

Cloudkitty said:


> This thread is such a great idea, but I won't be getting my 3DS XL until release day, and I 'm worried that nobody will have any spots left for me.



I'm holding a spot for you. I have a lot of empty spaces.


----------



## Phantom A (May 5, 2013)

Ladybonkers said:


> Heddo!  I'm Lexie, and mine's 1392-3911-5920.



I'm adding you.


----------



## Phantom A (May 5, 2013)

Tommytulip said:


> 4382-1994-1483 Message or reply me if you want to add me



I'm adding you.


----------



## JJarmon (May 5, 2013)

MDofDarkheart said:


> Going to add all of you right now!



Just added you and thank you!


----------



## Coni (May 5, 2013)

MDofDarkheart said:


> Adding you two!



Hey, thank you, just added you


----------



## Elloriee (May 5, 2013)

<< My friend code is on the side. And it's also in my signature. Anyone in the thread who has added me, just send me a message so I can add you back


----------



## PapaNer (May 5, 2013)

I think I'm caught up!


----------



## Kaijudomage (May 5, 2013)

Wow, this really took off, this may take awhile.....


----------



## Kaijudomage (May 5, 2013)

Feel free to add me, just send me a PM or leave a message on my profile if you add me.

A lot of these threads are popping up, I'm sure it'll get crazier the closer we get to release.


----------



## Coni (May 5, 2013)

Just reminding you guys to let us know when you add friends because I have a few of 'unknown sender' Swapnotes and I dont know what to do :c


----------



## PapaNer (May 5, 2013)

Coni said:


> Just reminding you guys to let us know when you add friends because I have a few of 'unknown sender' Swapnotes and I dont know what to do :c



I never knew you could receive an "unknown sender" swapnote


----------



## Klainette (May 5, 2013)

omg too many people have posted, I don't think I can keep track of adding everyone (I only have like 20-ish added atm)

So if you want to add me, PM me please ;w; I already posted once but my FC is 1504 6000 9646

If you plan on participating in the stalk market then you should add me, I really want to get into that ^^


----------



## TOASTY (May 5, 2013)

Hey guys! I could use some friends as my Friend List is lacking. My FC is 0903-2738-6276. Please PM me if you add me and I'll gladly add you back ^_^


----------



## Cottonball (May 5, 2013)

Please add my code!!   2578-3627-7162

Leave me a visitor message telling me that you have added me, and i'll add you back~


----------



## Datura (May 6, 2013)

First Post! Exciting!

0731-5436-2546


----------



## MDofDarkheart (May 6, 2013)

Phantom A said:


> I'm holding a spot for you. I have a lot of empty spaces.



I added you!



Elloriee said:


> << My friend code is on the side. And it's also in my signature. Anyone in the thread who has added me, just send me a message so I can add you back



Adding you!


----------



## MDofDarkheart (May 6, 2013)

3DS Internet doesn't allow for use of Edit Button.

Added Toasty and Cottonball!


----------



## MDofDarkheart (May 6, 2013)

Again..... No Edit available while using the 3DS Internet.



PapaNer said:


> I never knew you could receive an "unknown sender" swapnote



If the person registers you but you haven't looked at your list than it sends notes as "Unknown Sender", it has happened to me 3 times over the last week.


----------



## tigereyes86 (May 6, 2013)

Cloudkitty said:


> This thread is such a great idea, but I won't be getting my 3DS XL until release day, and I 'm worried that nobody will have any spots left for me.



I'll save one, I have 67 slots left so you can be one!!


----------



## AndyB (May 6, 2013)

MDofDarkheart said:


> 3DS Internet doesn't allow for use of Edit Button.
> 
> Added Toasty and Cottonball!



As that may be the case, still try not to post multiple times after one another.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (May 6, 2013)

Trust me, if I had the choice, I would have edited them into one big post instead.


----------



## Phantom A (May 6, 2013)

Datura said:


> First Post! Exciting!
> 
> 0731-5436-2546



Indeed it is! I added you.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (May 6, 2013)

Sorry, you can read my signature, but I don't exchange Friend Codes (as of now). I just wanted to give it some thought; normally I would, but then whoever looks at this thread can just add your code to their 3DS or Wii and whatnot, and then they instantly have it. Sorry, but I just don't want to be tossing my code around like that...I don't even know why I'm here if I'm not doing that! Anyway, thanks for asking!


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 6, 2013)

They would have to be added by you before you even show up in your friends list or you on theirs  if you never add them, then you'll just be a blank slate waiting to be "added" to their friends list ^^


----------



## Cottonball (May 6, 2013)

I need more NL friends!  :U


2578-3627-7162


----------



## Cloudkitty (May 6, 2013)

Thank you so much to everyone holding a spot for me!  I will track you down and add you as soon as I get my new 3DS XL.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (May 7, 2013)

Your welcome CloudKitty.
^_^ I will happily hold you a place until you can add me back. ^_^


----------



## Datura (May 7, 2013)

<-- My friend code is over there. 

I'll just blanket add anyone I can find!

Edit: I worked my way up to page 20, then my batteries ran out


----------



## Dreamer (May 7, 2013)

Cloudkitty said:


> Thank you so much to everyone holding a spot for me!  I will track you down and add you as soon as I get my new 3DS XL.



I'd be happy to hold a spot for you. 

---

I've caught up and added everyone. I'll send out messages. 

I'm still waiting on a handful of people to add me back. If your _not_ going to add me, please let me know so I can make room on my list. Thanks!


----------



## Newleafnewlife (May 7, 2013)

i have almost 70 slots so ill keep one for you!


----------



## Newleafnewlife (May 7, 2013)

Added you!


----------



## Cinnabunnie (May 7, 2013)

Add me please! I won't be on very much this and next week though because finals are coming up... but I'll be on all the time after that  Let me know if you add me so I can add you back!


----------



## Superpenguin (May 7, 2013)

Datura said:


> <-- My friend code is over there.
> 
> I'll just blanket add anyone I can find!
> 
> Edit: I worked my way up to page 20, then my batteries ran out



Added you


----------



## MDofDarkheart (May 8, 2013)

Added those who sent me a VM.
Waiting on 3 people who I added me to add me back.


----------



## eternalstar0211 (May 8, 2013)

Friend code: 3652-0628-9603


----------



## eternalstar0211 (May 8, 2013)

Added newleafnewlife, add me back please!


----------



## MDofDarkheart (May 8, 2013)

adding eternalstar0211 to my 3DS friendlist now.


----------



## Superpenguin (May 8, 2013)

I will be pretty inactive over the next week, so if you do add me, notify me directly through PM or VM please, thank you. Only 11 spots left, but I would rather not fill those last few spots with people who just joined the site. Stay and post, and then I'd be willing to add you. 

Don't be mad if I don't respond to your swapnotes this next week, I won't have time.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (May 8, 2013)

^_^ Okay Nick, I hope to see you when New Leaf comes out.

^_^ 30 Days left! Officially starting my countdown! ^_^


----------



## Birdy (May 9, 2013)

Ok Nick, ill try not to spam you too much . I cant wait to play with everyone   only 36 more days for me


----------



## MDofDarkheart (May 9, 2013)

I am so happy to be friends with most of you.

Someone post something to help me keep my 'New Leaf Frenzy' from kicking in!


----------



## Dana (May 9, 2013)

There are so may people on this thread! I've added 18 people as i need to go to school now. I've sent a Pm to everyone i've added, so if you could add me back? My friend code is 5386-7346-5840. If you add me, please send me a Pm! Thank you!


----------



## eternalstar0211 (May 9, 2013)

Hi everyone! I got one question......I know this may sound silly but how do you change stationery in Swapnote? I know there's like this button next to the eraser button which normally allows you to change stationery but it only shows 'Discard without saving', so um......help please?


----------



## eternalstar0211 (May 9, 2013)

I will try add MDofDarkheart back as soon as possible, right now I have exams and I cannot use my 3DS!


----------



## eternalstar0211 (May 9, 2013)

Added! and noone needs to answer that question anymore!!!


----------



## DiamondDave (May 9, 2013)

Hey!

I just joined because I'm looking to add some people in anticipation of NL.  My code is 4854-7487-3321!


----------



## MDofDarkheart (May 9, 2013)

Added Dana, thanks for adding me.

Waiting for the following FC to add back.
1. 1736-0579-3230
2. 2921-9142-4227
3, 2551-3960-3228

One of them is CloudKitty who I'm saving a spot for.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (May 9, 2013)

4785-4399-8702 is my code, I guess you can put me down as Maggie. I'll be trying to add a lot of you guys, I don't really know anyone IRL besides my sis's husband who has a 3DS, so online is mostly how I'll be able to get codes. Thanks!  Just PM me if you've added me (if you want)


----------



## 5ully (May 10, 2013)

well when i get it for the 3ds just at the friend code on the side <---  or you can do it now! let me know tho


----------



## Richluna (May 10, 2013)

add me PM or replay, FC on signature and profile


----------



## eternalstar0211 (May 10, 2013)

Adding Maggie and Richluna!!!
Really hope to visit some of your towns when AC:NL is released!!!


----------



## Richluna (May 10, 2013)

eternalstar0211 said:


> Adding Maggie and Richluna!!!
> Really hope to visit some of your towns when AC:NL is released!!!



eternalstar0211 just added u


----------



## eternalstar0211 (May 10, 2013)

Added


----------



## Dalie (May 10, 2013)

I need more NL friends to play with me! There's very few people on my friend list. Add me, my FC is on the left


----------



## iGamer65 (May 10, 2013)

I will become friends with anybody but I'm especially looking for people from other countries than the United States. My 3DS XL Friend Code is: 2578-3209-0848!


----------



## iGamer65 (May 10, 2013)

I added you and I have TONS of nice stationary, even an Animal Crossing New Leaf one!  My friend code is:2578-3209-0848.


----------



## Miku Chan (May 10, 2013)

Hey guys im new here and really excited for animal crossing >_< i dont have many friends so ill try to add all of u  my fc is 1435 3879 9072 thanks


----------



## Miku Chan (May 10, 2013)

I have added everyone on the last 3 pages of the forum ) so please add me back


----------



## Miku Chan (May 10, 2013)

I added u 



Bishop_1996 said:


> 0044-2815-7332 Please PM me if you want me to add you


----------



## Miku Chan (May 10, 2013)

Ladybonkers said:


> Heddo!  I'm Lexie, and mine's 1392-3911-5920.


Im adding u )


----------



## Miku Chan (May 10, 2013)

Looking for lots of new friends so message me if u have added thanks a lot


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (May 10, 2013)

Adding you guys! My code is 4785-4399-8702  Awesome that I will finally be able to get more people on my 3DS now! If you registered me, PM me so I can do it back


----------



## Miku Chan (May 10, 2013)

IKitKatzOliviaz said:


> FC : 2535-4444-4326
> Name : Olivia
> (My miiverse is Olivia_Kagamine)



I added u  my fc is 1435-3879-9072


----------



## StarryACNL (May 10, 2013)

My friend code is 0774-4383-9513
Please message me before adding- so I can add you!
I also have a animal crossing swap note stationery that I can send you!


----------



## StarryACNL (May 10, 2013)

Hi
I'm in Uk
and I have added you


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (May 10, 2013)

EDIT: Scratch that, it works

Anyway, like I said, my code is 4785-4399-8702


----------



## StarryACNL (May 10, 2013)

I'm going to add you
My friend code is 0774-4383-9512


----------



## AdamTheToast (May 10, 2013)

*Meh Code*

Hey add me whoever wants to =3
5343-8117-0911
I CANT WAIT FOR ACNL
I want to try and get 100+ friends before ACNL =D


----------



## Hazy (May 10, 2013)

Hi, my code is 0430-9596-8540 if anybody wants to add me I'll return the favour 
Looking forward to New Leaf! and to have some new friends to play the game with :3


----------



## MDofDarkheart (May 10, 2013)

Maggie and Aura have been added back.

^_^ CloudKitty's spot has been secured on my list! ^_^

79 of 100 3DS friend slots have been filled!

21 slots remain open!
Hoping for more Overseas Friends!


----------



## Dreamer (May 10, 2013)

MDofDarkheart said:


> Hoping for more Overseas Friends!



Yes!  
When it comes to connecting on NL, though, we need to keep time differences in mind.

---

Going to catch up on codes later. I'll send out messages, as usual.


----------



## Biggles (May 10, 2013)

Add me too anyone. FC 1676-3789-2280
Name.    Mike
Just pm me so I can add you too. Thanks everyone who is willing to make this game as fun as possible.


----------



## eternalstar0211 (May 10, 2013)

StarryACNL is that really your code, it's invalid  .......


----------



## Phantom A (May 11, 2013)

DiamondDave said:


> Hey!
> 
> I just joined because I'm looking to add some people in anticipation of NL.  My code is 4854-7487-3321!





5ully said:


> well when i get it for the 3ds just at the friend code on the side <---  or you can do it now! let me know tho





Dalie said:


> I need more NL friends to play with me! There's very few people on my friend list. Add me, my FC is on the left



I'm adding all of you!


----------



## Phantom A (May 11, 2013)

AdamTheToast said:


> Hey add me whoever wants to =3
> 5343-8117-0911
> I CANT WAIT FOR ACNL
> I want to try and get 100+ friends before ACNL =D





Hazy said:


> Hi, my code is 0430-9596-8540 if anybody wants to add me I'll return the favour
> Looking forward to New Leaf! and to have some new friends to play the game with :3





Biggles said:


> Add me too anyone. FC 1676-3789-2280
> Name.    Mike
> Just pm me so I can add you too. Thanks everyone who is willing to make this game as fun as possible.


I'm adding all three of you!


----------



## Newleafnewlife (May 11, 2013)

My fc is 4038-7043-7820! Tell me if you do add me though, so I can add you back! Ill add pretty much anyone but if you don't live in the U.S. that is is a plus!


----------



## Eirrinn (May 11, 2013)

mine is in my sig.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (May 11, 2013)

@EternalStar: You have to PM them first.
Sometimes FC come up invalid but if they add you first and you add back it seems to work.

@StarryACNL: Sent pm, going to add soon.


----------



## Hazy (May 11, 2013)

Anybody who wants can add me, just let me know and I'll add you back


----------



## MDofDarkheart (May 11, 2013)

Hazy said:


> Anybody who wants can add me, just let me know and I'll add you back



Adding you!


----------



## Richluna (May 11, 2013)

Hazy said:


> Anybody who wants can add me, just let me know and I'll add you back



adding you, add me back


----------



## Miku Chan (May 12, 2013)

Hi I'm from the Uk and if anybody wants to add me just say and I'll add u back as soon as I can  my fc is 1435 3879 9072


----------



## Wallytehcat (May 12, 2013)

2595-0532-0032 message me if you would like to be added


----------



## TomoEGoto (May 12, 2013)

FC is in my signature. Add me if you like, but please PM when you do so I know who to add.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (May 12, 2013)

Miku Chan said:


> Hi I'm from the Uk and if anybody wants to add me just say and I'll add u back as soon as I can  my fc is 1435 3879 9072



Going to add you now.
Hoping you FC works.


----------



## MayorDulcie (May 13, 2013)

UK player here, please add me


----------



## ac3ds (May 13, 2013)

FC is in my sig, let me know if you add me so I can add you back, thanks!


----------



## chef (May 13, 2013)

First post!!! My friend code is :2466-1954-3086

send me a pm if you add me so i can add you as well. See you in New Leaf!!!!!


----------



## TheMightyDekuWarrior (May 13, 2013)

Add me. 3DS friend code:1134-7218-5274


----------



## Blueyoshi (May 14, 2013)

0173-1415-2906 is my FC.
Please tell me if your adding me


----------



## Goran (May 14, 2013)

US future player. Code below, please let me know so I can add you back.


----------



## chef (May 14, 2013)

Added Goran, TheMightyDekuWarrior, ac3ds, MayorDulcie, TomoEGoto, Wallytehcat, Blueyoshi and Eirrinn 


please add me back f.c. :2466-1954-3086


----------



## taygo (May 14, 2013)

Anyone is welcome to add me^,^ just message me so I can add you please!


----------



## Roknar (May 14, 2013)

I'm definitely into this idea!  Anyone who's interested in adding me, please do and then send me a message saying that you did. I'll be happy to add any/all of you, too! I'm living in the United States by the way (if anyone is concerned with region).


----------



## samyfav (May 14, 2013)

Add me to play when Animal Crossing comes out. FCode in my info to the side. Plz tell me to add you as well


----------



## Coni (May 14, 2013)

Roknar said:


> I'm definitely into this idea!  Anyone who's interested in adding me, please do and then send me a message saying that you did. I'll be happy to add any/all of you, too! I'm living in the United States by the way (if anyone is concerned with region).





Hazy said:


> Anybody who wants can add me, just let me know and I'll add you back




Just added you both  
I'm a bit obsessed with Swapnote... so much fun!!
More friends to come  my FC is on my signature, drop me a message if you add me!


----------



## Lizard (May 15, 2013)

Add me, got the Japanese version (but only know English )



MayorDulcie, I added you if that's cool, I wanted a UK player to play with.


----------



## mcg92792 (May 15, 2013)

This seems like an awesome idea! 

I'm sorta new to the 3DS community so I don't have any friends. =/

But, I love Animal Crossing and played Wild World & City Folk 'til my fingers bled. 

So feel free to add me so we can all help each other become successful Mayors. =D.

3969-4538-5770


----------



## Joyce (May 15, 2013)

Hi everyone! I would love to add as much people as possible. I'm from the Netherlands by the way, so maybe I'll meet some other Dutch players because of this thread, but I would also really like to add people from all kinds of countries and regions.  So please send me a message when you add me, and I'll add you too right away!


----------



## strucked (May 15, 2013)

Is anybody here from Australia? Please add me if you are, pm and I'll get back to you asap. It would be awesome if we could all start on the same day


----------



## perford2004 (May 15, 2013)

I'll add people as soon as I get the chance!  Just let me know if you add me first!

2664-2531-9093


----------



## JCurran1028 (May 15, 2013)

Hey All!

I'm new to the forums but I would love to add some people to trade with and visit once the game comes out.
1993-6866-2875

Let me know if you add me and I will add you back 

Edit: My Name is Jamie.


----------



## TheMightyDekuWarrior (May 15, 2013)

Hey chef, I dont think you added me because I was adding you back and it put you as a provisionally registered friend. But go ahead and add me back.


----------



## PapaNer (May 15, 2013)

I have 20 spots left!  Please PM me if you add me :3


----------



## samyfav (May 15, 2013)

Although I can't wait to play this game when it comes out, friends are indispensable to gameplay, so I want to find people to play with, making this thread a great place for me. My FC is 2449-4860-9271. It's also to the side in my info. Please PM me or post visitor message so I can tell if you add me.


----------



## samyfav (May 15, 2013)

Maybe we should make a separate thread for each time zone. That would help in the long run.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (May 16, 2013)

Trying to find Japan, UK, Korea..... well pretty much overseas players!
I live in the USA!
PM me if you add me.
<------ FC is below my name!


----------



## ACLove (May 16, 2013)

Hey, my Mii name is Nick and my fc is:1349-4446-0052. Add me!


----------



## Superpenguin (May 16, 2013)

Anyone that has PM'd or VM'd me, I will be adding later today.
Anyone that has posted before this post, I have not yet added and won't unless you PM me for I know several people join the site, post here, stick around for a few days, and never come back.

I will be active in SwapNote again. 

Okay, so apparently everyone who said they added me actually didn't. I also deleted a few people and apparently a few deleted me, what? So, I am back to 11 open spots.


----------



## ecufan50 (May 16, 2013)

Hey everyone! I just bought my 3ds yesterday! I am so excited for AC:NL! My FC is 1306-5753-9453. PM me and I will add you back! Thanks everyone!

Josh


----------



## mr slend3r (May 17, 2013)

Please add me fc :4957-2964-5837


----------



## Lulubellxx (May 17, 2013)

5171-9908-2471
message me if you add me so I know to add you back


----------



## Stupefiant (May 17, 2013)

Can people still "seed" towns with the action replay? (Seed was the term we, French people used for putting a building in front of a player house via wi-fi to break their game.)

Can people still destroy flowers, buy from your shop, cut trees, etc or did they finally gave us options for visitors?

If not, I don't think I will ever give my friend code to anyone I don't trust, I care about my Animal Crossing's towns too much.


----------



## samyfav (May 17, 2013)

Stupefiant said:


> Can people still "seed" towns with the action replay? (Seed was the term we, French people used for putting a building in front of a player house via wi-fi to break their game.)
> 
> Can people still destroy flowers, buy from your shop, cut trees, etc or did they finally gave us options for visitors?
> 
> If not, I don't think I will ever give my friend code to anyone I don't trust, I care about my Animal Crossing's towns too much.



Yeah, that risk still exists, but hey, even if you don't allow random people, you can still visit random towns and be visited by random players through dream suite, without the danger of your town being utterly ruined.


----------



## Stupefiant (May 17, 2013)

samyfav said:


> Yeah, that risk still exists, but hey, even if you don't allow random people, you can still visit random towns and be visited by random players through dream suite, without the danger of your town being utterly ruined.



Ah well, I don't see why anyone would open their doors to strangers then, it's taking a huge risk in my opinion. People will exclusively be able to visit my town via the dream suite then. What a shame.

Thanks for the answer though!


----------



## ecufan50 (May 17, 2013)

Add me! Shoot me a quick PM and I will add you back! My FC is 1306-5753-9453.


----------



## Byngo (May 17, 2013)

I'm open to adding anyone who want's to be friends on NL! My FC is 2492-4324-0327. PM me? (;


----------



## MDofDarkheart (May 18, 2013)

I have 14 open spots.
Trying to hold them for Non-US players.
I want to make friends from other countries.
Please PM or VM if you add me!


----------



## Ottic (May 18, 2013)

Nice Idea! Mines in the box.


----------



## fink (May 18, 2013)

I'd love to join in on this too! Was never keen to online play but I want to get into it with the new game. Would love to have respectful friends and meet people from other countries as well! Add me if anyone is interested I'm sure I'll be playing all the time.
FC is in my sig below. Let me know if you added me so I can add you as well


----------



## MDofDarkheart (May 18, 2013)

*Adding These Two People*



Ottic said:


> Nice Idea! Mines in the box.





fink said:


> I'd love to join in on this too! Was never keen to online play but I want to get into it with the new game. Would love to have respectful friends and meet people from other countries as well! Add me if anyone is interested I'm sure I'll be playing all the time.
> FC is in my sig below. Let me know if you added me so I can add you as well



I am adding you two with hope that you'll add me back.

I will havd leave 11 slots open for Non-US AC Players.
Anyone who adds me after this should PM me.
I'm looking for overseas friends.


----------



## Pudge (May 18, 2013)

This is a great idea, especially when it comes to looking for good turnip prices and such. 

If people would like to add me, they can, but please send me a message on my profile or something to let me know if you do.


----------



## Katinkia (May 18, 2013)

I am looking for new friends for AC and Swapnote.  I'm in the UK and looking for friends from any country.

I've never played any of the AC games before!


----------



## Hazy (May 18, 2013)

Katinkia said:


> I am looking for new friends for AC and Swapnote.  I'm in the UK and looking for friends from any country.
> 
> I've never played any of the AC games before!



Hi  you'll like New Leaf! (I say this as somebody who hasn't played it yet ) You can add me, we'll be in the same time zones. Friend code is over there <-----


----------



## Alistoria (May 18, 2013)

I love the idea of finally being able to utilize swapnote with a purpose > w <. Feel free to add me as well ! Just 
leave me a message so I can add you back ~


----------



## Superpenguin (May 18, 2013)

I have 9 slots left.


----------



## Ouziki (May 19, 2013)

I''m a USA player looking for people from anywhere to play/trade with in New Leaf and for Swapnote fun/stationary collecting. Add me if you like, but please drop a message, too!


----------



## MDofDarkheart (May 19, 2013)

Pudge said:


> This is a great idea, especially when it comes to looking for good turnip prices and such.
> 
> If people would like to add me, they can, but please send me a message on my profile or something to let me know if you do.





Katinkia said:


> I am looking for new friends for AC and Swapnote.  I'm in the UK and looking for friends from any country.
> 
> I've never played any of the AC games before!





Hazy said:


> Hi  you'll like New Leaf! (I say this as somebody who hasn't played it yet ) You can add me, we'll be in the same time zones. Friend code is over there <-----



I'm going to add you 3.


----------



## ChRoNoS_Goten (May 19, 2013)

*Looking to add friends for AC New Leaf!*

Hi I'm new to the forums. I started this account to meet some animal crossing friends, so we can visit each others town. No griefers please! I like to have my town in one piece lol. Looking forward to gaming with you all in the future. My FC is 2148-8372-0916. Send me a PM with your FC if you add me. ^^


----------



## eternalstar0211 (May 19, 2013)

Adding Ouziki


----------



## denicrossing (May 19, 2013)

My 3DS Friend Code: 0903-3969-9532
Please let me know if you added me, so I can add you back.


----------



## ditto (May 19, 2013)

Donny= 0473 09059 6074


----------



## Pudge (May 19, 2013)

I never used to bother buying turnips or watching for turnip prices in the previous games, but now that we have this community I'll definitely be doing it. 

Is the turnip system the same in NL as in previous games?


----------



## ditto (May 19, 2013)

Donny= 0473 09059 6074 3ds


----------



## Rawrasaur9899 (May 20, 2013)

Mine is 1891-1379-2810. And my name is Olivia


----------



## conman545 (May 20, 2013)

Add me yall 0962-9195-2122 my names Connor send me a message with your code I'll add u.


----------



## conman545 (May 20, 2013)

Olivia I added u


----------



## Animal_Crossing_brony (May 21, 2013)

add me i'd love more active 3DS friends and more pals to play with and visit their towns ^_^


----------



## amerlene (May 21, 2013)

Feel free to add me. Name's Amy. 3DS code on the left. Let me know so I can add you back


----------



## umi (May 21, 2013)

hey everyone! I would love to have some friends to play ac with, so please feel free to add me!
here is my friend code
0146-9085-1457


----------



## JCurran1028 (May 21, 2013)

Hey all! I'm still looking for more friends to add before New Leaf comes out! I currently have a 3DS but I pre-ordered the bundle so whoever I add I will message my new FC whenever I get it. I'm accepting anyones FC's as long as your respectful to me and my town! 1993-6866-2875 and my name is Jamie. Looking forward to swapping notes with everyone


----------



## elijah (May 21, 2013)

Hello! Please add me , I need friends for my 3ds! 
2723-9164-4961 3dS XL Friend Code
Just let me know if you added me!


----------



## kittycate (May 21, 2013)

I'd like friends from all dif. countries and regions if possible!  i'm from the US. My name is Sara and my friend code is in my sig and under my avatar too. Message me if you add me! :3 (I might be listed as Sara Cate I don't remember D


----------



## untoastedwaffles (May 22, 2013)

Hey guys! Here's my friend code: 3609-1270-1544 Name: Paul, I'm definitely getting AC:NL the day it comes out! I also have a bunch of other 3DS games that support online play, including:
Mario Kart 7
ATV: Wild Ride 3D
Tetris Axis
Super Street Fighter 4
Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon
Kid Icarus: Uprising
Star Fox 64 3D
(I have a lot more, but they don't support online)
Also, remember to tell me that you added me so that I can add you.


----------



## Marjet (May 22, 2013)

Hey everyone! My name is Marjet and I'm an 18 year old girl from the Netherlands. I'd love to make some friends to play with when New Leaf comes out. I'm quite hesistant about letting strangers in my town, but you can always PM me; I don't mind! I'm sure we can work it all out. =D


----------



## JCurran1028 (May 22, 2013)

Hey all! I'm looking for some friends to play/trade with in ACNL when it comes out and also to swapnote with! Feel free to add me if you would like and let me know so I can add you back! My FC is 1993-6866-2875 and my name is Jamie!


----------



## Nekoboi (May 22, 2013)

Add me too my 3ds's

USA 3ds FC: 2964-8586-8879
Japan 3ds FC: 0146-9353-8405


----------



## fink (May 24, 2013)

umi.graham said:


> hey everyone! I would love to have some friends to play ac with, so please feel free to add me!
> here is my friend code
> 0146-9085-1457





Nekoboi said:


> Add me too my 3ds's
> 
> USA 3ds FC: 2964-8586-8879
> Japan 3ds FC: 0146-9353-8405



added you both  add me back whenever. Looking forward to playing online


----------



## WelshGirl (May 24, 2013)

Heey! Feel free to add me, 0173-2503-1285 I'm Sian.  let me know if you do, so I can add back


----------



## JVNguyen (May 24, 2013)

If you want, add me as I'll be on AC:3DS a lot when I get it.


----------



## WelshGirl (May 24, 2013)

JVNguyen said:


> If you want, add me as I'll be on AC:3DS a lot when I get it.


 added you! drop me a message when you add back


----------



## Silent (May 24, 2013)

untoastedwaffles said:


> Hey guys! Here's my friend code: 3609-1270-1544 Name: Paul, I'm definitely getting AC:NL the day it comes out! I also have a bunch of other 3DS games that support online play, including:
> Mario Kart 7
> ATV: Wild Ride 3D
> Tetris Axis
> ...




I added you. My friend code is 0001-3344-5466. I will too buy New Leaf on launch date. I hope to play with you. PM me or reply to tell me you added me. Greetings


----------



## Silent (May 24, 2013)

fink said:


> added you both  add me back whenever. Looking forward to playing online




I added you. Please add me back. If you do, contact me through private message. Im looking forward to playing with you in June 9th ^__^.


----------



## selena98891 (May 28, 2013)

Add me 3823-9841-2040

- - - Post Merge - - -

Add me 3823-9841-2040

- - - Post Merge - - -

Add me 3823-9841-2040


----------



## Mokuren (May 28, 2013)

Still searching for some more friens on my 3ds. Here is my FC: 5472-6394-4850. Fell free to add me!


----------



## jesughs (May 28, 2013)

Add me! I'll add anyone back, just let me know if you add me. 
My friend code is 1821-9537-7794.


----------



## conman545 (May 28, 2013)

add me 0962-9195-2122 ill add people back just message me


----------



## CaptainTutu (May 28, 2013)

Anyone I haven't gotten PLEASE add me. In on a mission to get at least near 50 friends. I'm at 30 at the moment. My FC is 0989-2790-0216


----------



## JVNguyen (May 28, 2013)

I added you Captain Tutu.


----------



## CaptainTutu (May 28, 2013)

JVNguyen said:


> I added you Captain Tutu.



Gotchya


----------



## Lekti (May 28, 2013)

Anyone is welcome to add me, just let me know so i can add you all too! 

Getting the game on the release day(the 14th here) Will be on every single day!~ ^-^


----------



## JVNguyen (May 28, 2013)

I added you.


----------



## Sam ^-^ (May 28, 2013)

jesughs said:


> Add me! I'll add anyone back, just let me know if you add me.
> My friend code is 1821-9537-7794.



added you ^-^ my Fc: 4897-5950-9312


----------



## jesughs (May 28, 2013)

Sam ^-^ said:


> added you ^-^ my Fc: 4897-5950-9312



I added you back!


----------



## Kamikitty (May 28, 2013)

Hello!! 
<-- My FC feel free to add me,  let me know so i can add you back


----------



## JVNguyen (May 28, 2013)

I'm going to add you in a few minutes, add me back.


----------



## AniseTea (May 28, 2013)

<-- mine is over here so feel free to add me!!


----------



## Roknar (May 28, 2013)

Still looking for lots of AC:NL friends! I won't check this thread but please VM me if you added me. Thanks!


----------



## Goran (May 29, 2013)

I'm not sure how it happened, but I seemed to have put the FC for another 3DS into my profile. That is so sad. So if you have added me and I didn't seem to add you back, please let me know. lol


----------



## Zura (May 29, 2013)

Hey if any one wants to add me message me on my profile!
*MY FC IS DOWN THERE*


----------



## Mokuren (May 29, 2013)

Fell free to add me if you want... 

<- FC is in my profil. Still looking for friends ^--^


----------



## Steven (May 29, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I live in the Netherlands. I want to add you all in my 3DS, but that way I don't know who added me...
Please add me and send me a PM if you did. Send me your friendcode and I will add you too!

My friendcode: 0946 2500 2402
My 3DS name: Steven

I look forward in gaming together!


----------



## Katie_ (May 29, 2013)

My friend code is:5257-8841-4032 & my names Katie...pm me if you add me so I can add you back x


----------



## Zura (May 29, 2013)

Steven said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I live in the Netherlands. I want to add you all in my 3DS, but that way I don't know who added me...
> Please add me and send me a PM if you did. Send me your friendcode and I will add you too!
> ...



Hey i will add you *MY FC IS DOWN THERE* oh and my name is Jake!


----------



## Sam ^-^ (May 29, 2013)

Mokuren said:


> Fell free to add me if you want...
> 
> <- FC is in my profil. Still looking for friends ^--^



Added you ^-^  my Fc: 4897-5950-9312

- - - Post Merge - - -



Steven said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I live in the Netherlands. I want to add you all in my 3DS, but that way I don't know who added me...
> Please add me and send me a PM if you did. Send me your friendcode and I will add you too!
> ...


 
Added you too ^-^


----------



## Zura (May 29, 2013)

Sam ^-^ said:


> Added you ^-^  my Fc: 4897-5950-9312
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Hey i added you ^-^ my FC is: 0018-0868-0887


----------



## BlooShroom (May 30, 2013)

Hi guys! My friendcode is 3394-3567-4360 and my name is BlooShroom  pm or post if you add me


----------



## Vampireguy094 (May 30, 2013)

Add Me 3780-9158-9667 Ace

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cottonball said:


> 2578-3627-7162
> 
> Please tell me if your adding me so I can add you back! ♥



I added you hope you don't mind my friend code is 3780-9158-9667 name is Ace


----------



## Steven (May 31, 2013)

Vampireguy094 said:


> Add Me 3780-9158-9667 Ace
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I added you:

My friendcode: 0946 2500 2402
My 3DS name: Steven


----------



## MrDarragh (May 31, 2013)

My Friend Code is: 2234 - 7247 - 7531
My Name: Luke

Feel free to add, i'll try to add everyone back, make sure you PM me!


----------



## helo14 (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi everyone !
I m a french player and i m looking to add foreigns friends to trade and play together .
Especialy korean , japanese and us players to share exclusif dlc.
I will have the game the 24th june.
Name: H?lo?se
Code: 2878-9695-5904
Tell me your friend code in pm if you add me.


----------



## Lampokos (Jun 1, 2013)

Hello.


----------



## Roknar (Jun 1, 2013)

Hey, guys! I've been on this thread a few different times, but I'm still looking for 3DS friends! I have just over 30, and I'd like to reach 50 before the game comes out. 

I'd much prefer older gamers (17+) and I'd rather add males than females (personal preference). Please send me a VM if you're interested in adding me, thanks!


----------



## mason (Jun 1, 2013)

Hello! I'm 24 years old, I'm from the US, and I just got some Nintendo eShop prepaid cards and loaded them onto my 3DS in preparation of New Leaf! If anyone wants to add me it'd be cool to have some friends on my 3DS!

My friend code is 3566-2620-2350, and my name is Mason! I'm from the US btw. 
Let me know if you add me!


----------



## Mint (Jun 1, 2013)

Would it be possible to have this thread stickied?
There seems to be several fc trading threads made each day and if this were stickied, it might cut down on the number of threads popping up.


----------



## Forelourne (Jun 1, 2013)

Mokuren said:


> Fell free to add me if you want...
> 
> <- FC is in my profil. Still looking for friends ^--^



I added you! x3


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 1, 2013)

I have 5 Spots left, and I'd like them all to be filled by June 9th. Anyone want to add me?


----------



## Lekti (Jun 1, 2013)

Forelourne said:


> I added you! x3





Superpenguin said:


> I have 5 Spots left, and I'd like them all to be filled by June 9th. Anyone want to add me?



Added you both. ^^

I'll be on every day!~


----------



## Ohno (Jun 1, 2013)

FC to the left, only 8 days! 
PM if you add me, please. c:


----------



## gareiar (Jun 1, 2013)

play together when ACNL is released


----------



## Balrog (Jun 1, 2013)

add me. Pm me please, I am looking for some people to play with. Thanks!


----------



## WelshGirl (Jun 1, 2013)

0173-2503-1285
Let me know if you add me, so I can add back


----------



## Ryans319 (Jun 2, 2013)

Would love to have some international friends to play the game with. Message me if you add


----------



## ardrey (Jun 2, 2013)

Please message me if you want to add me so I can add you back 

4511-1557-3792


----------



## Frosti (Jun 2, 2013)

FC:  1564-2738-8525 Add me  name is Jackie!  message me if you add me so I can add you back.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jun 2, 2013)

Did CloudKitty get a 3DS yet?
If yes. I haven't been added back yet.
If no, I still have the slot held.

I have 1 other slot open, saving for a Non-US/NA friend.
For now that slot is not available!
After the 15th though..... I might open it for a random person.

*sighs* Kind of hoping that LinandKo from Youtube might want me to add them than I can just add one and be friends with both of them.


----------



## Tom.Nook (Jun 2, 2013)

My friend code is over there <<< 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Frosti said:


> FC:  1564-2738-8525 Add me  name is Jackie!  message me if you add me so I can add you back.



I added you


----------



## Mario. (Jun 3, 2013)

If anyone wants to add me just PM me.


----------



## Aozz101x (Jun 3, 2013)

My FC Is 4699 - 5874 - 1690 
Hope See Everyone, When I Get The Game, June 9th!


----------



## Magykx (Jun 3, 2013)

Feel free to add me! Code in my signature! Quote me if you do!


----------



## Aozz101x (Jun 3, 2013)

Aozz101x --> Joseph(Mii Name) / 4699 - 5874 - 1690
Can't Wait To Play With Everyone!


----------



## Magykx (Jun 3, 2013)

Aozz101x said:


> Aozz101x --> Joseph(Mii Name) / 4699 - 5874 - 1690
> Can't Wait To Play With Everyone!



Just added you!


----------



## PeppermintComrade (Jun 3, 2013)

Mine is 4742-5126-2840. Message me so I can add you also!


----------



## Magykx (Jun 3, 2013)

PeppermintComrade said:


> Mine is 4742-5126-2840. Message me so I can add you also!



Added you!


----------



## Aozz101x (Jun 3, 2013)

PeppermintComrade said:


> Mine is 4742-5126-2840. Message me so I can add you also!


Got You Added


----------



## Animal_Crossing_brony (Jun 3, 2013)

hello i love sending swapnotes and of course anyone is welcome to my town so if you would like to add me your more than welcome to just PM me or leave a comment on my profile so i see that you added me so i can add you back (wow there's a lot of adds in that statement)


----------



## Magykx (Jun 3, 2013)

Frosti said:


> FC:  1564-2738-8525 Add me  name is Jackie!  message me if you add me so I can add you back.



Added you also!


----------



## erin49215 (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm terrible at drawing, but Swapnote seems cool enough. I'd also like to make some acquaintances for fruit trading and the like when NL is released. My FC is in my signature. Make sure to PM me if you add me!


----------



## Blackheart (Jun 3, 2013)

I'd definitely like to participate in game community of sorts to help get the most out of new leaf, feel free to add me, FC is in my sig, If possible when you add me send me a PM on here so we aren't just strangers on each other's friend's lists haha.


----------



## Katinkia (Jun 3, 2013)

Looking for some British friends for my last spaces. xxx


----------



## Vampireguy094 (Jun 3, 2013)

Anyone who wants add me just send me a pm or vm after so I know to add you back friend code over there <---- Name on my 3ds is Iris


----------



## spamurai (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey everyone. 
I've just started using Swap note etc so feel free to add me. FC: 2680-9554-4176
If you do, let me know so i can return the favour.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 3, 2013)

I have a gut feeling all these Time Stamped Notes will be opened on June 9th saying "AC:NL IS RELEASED! LET'S PARTY!"


----------



## birdsinabox (Jun 4, 2013)

It would be fun to be a part of a big and varied community of ac new leaf players and get to play with them. My FC is 2165-5550-3969 and my name is Aleks, nice to meet you guys! Send me a message if you add me so I can add you back C:


----------



## Zero (Jun 4, 2013)

Loving the tight-knit vibe of these forums. I'll be playing NL like no tomorrow and would love to get everything possible out of the experience. My FC is 0946-2402-8091, just send me a message once you register. Hang in there everyone, it's almost here!! -Evan


----------



## amped4jr88 (Jun 4, 2013)

If anyone has a Japanese 3ds and New Leaf I still don't think I have any Japanese friends so I would love to make one and share events. Otherwise I still need some friends


----------



## Blueyoshi (Jun 5, 2013)

My friend's code is in my signature - PM me if you add me!


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 5, 2013)

Blueyoshi said:


> My friend's code is in my signature - PM me if you add me!



I recommend putting you own code in your signature.


----------



## Suchan (Jun 5, 2013)

I've never really had anyone to play any AC games with. This should be awesome!
0533-4661-1916 Suchan


----------



## Miss Fushi (Jun 5, 2013)

I Swapnote daily comics and doodles. I draw reasonably well so I'd love to trade friend codes with others who'd like to recieve my pictures. I'd like to become good AC friends with those I add. I'm from North America so foreign friends are especially appreciated, but I welcome anyone who is active on their 3DS and online. My interests include obscure anime, drawing, dancing, and computer games like League of Legends and Neverwinter the mmorpg. If anyone has similar interests, please add me and send me a message! 

0061-0210-5054


----------



## Rexter (Jun 5, 2013)

Can't wait for AC: New Leaf! FC: 2020-0748-8954. Send msg so I can add you.


----------



## Souhaiter (Jun 5, 2013)

My friend code is 3711-6990-4051~! 
I don't really have... well... correct that. I don't have ANYONE added, and it'd be super nice to get some before New Leaf comes out. c:
So, message me if you add me? (pretty please?)​


----------



## DeviousKit (Jun 6, 2013)

Suchan said:


> I've never really had anyone to play any AC games with. This should be awesome!
> 0533-4661-1916 Suchan



*Likewise. 

My FC can be found to the left of this text. :B My Mii's name is Kit.
Feel free to add me. Please let me know if you've added me.*


----------



## Lucsy (Jun 6, 2013)

Souhaiter said:


> My friend code is 3711-6990-4051~!
> I don't really have... well... correct that. I don't have ANYONE added, and it'd be super nice to get some before New Leaf comes out. c:
> So, message me if you add me? (pretty please?)​


Hey. I added you.


----------



## Dae (Jun 6, 2013)

Souhaiter said:


> My friend code is 3711-6990-4051~!
> I don't really have... well... correct that. I don't have ANYONE added, and it'd be super nice to get some before New Leaf comes out. c:
> So, message me if you add me? (pretty please?)​


 I added you as well! 
This is my first time putting my 3DS code anywhere publicly, I never really played my 3DS that much so there was no reason to before, but this gives me a chance now! Anybody can add me, just let me know if you do! 

 5284-1804-2608 -- Raggamash!


----------



## Mario. (Jun 6, 2013)

If anyone wants to add me just PM me.


----------



## Murru (Jun 7, 2013)

I currently have no friends on my 3ds so I would be very pleased if somebody would like to be friends with me! My fc is 3883-5583-3470


----------



## Cam (Jun 7, 2013)

Need more friends 

Add me folks and let me know!
2793 0726 6157


----------



## Gameplayer123 (Jun 7, 2013)

Please add me too guys! 
FC: 0559-7142-3346

- - - Post Merge - - -

I added you!


----------



## MARIOKART64 (Jun 7, 2013)

add me! will get the game saturday night! looking for european players! from spain maybe?


----------



## Minimoli (Jun 7, 2013)

MarioKart I added you  I'am from germany, but I can also speak spanish!
My code: 1564-2772-1127
Other players can also add me


----------



## MARIOKART64 (Jun 7, 2013)

thanks! added! also forgot to mention i live in utah u.s.a. i am from spain tho. but yeah i will add whoever would like!


----------



## Filthykur (Jun 7, 2013)

This is a great thread.  I just joined here because AC is soon approaching, and I want to be able to have a ton of people to visit and play with. 3DS FC is in signature and also Bio, I will add as many people as I can! Thanks!


----------



## LemyLekySama (Jun 7, 2013)

Joined forum because I love this series. Added ppl in this thread. My friend code is in my signature, add me if you like!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Added you


----------



## Minimoli (Jun 7, 2013)

filthykur added you and lemy I added you back


----------



## Leafreo (Jun 7, 2013)

Just joined the forums 
Add me if you want, we can visit each other towns and trade stationary


----------



## Ravenmist (Jun 7, 2013)

add em if you want just pm me so i can add you back info in siggy


----------



## Minimoli (Jun 7, 2013)

Leofreo and Raven I added you!
My code: 1564-2772-1127


----------



## Leafreo (Jun 7, 2013)

I added you, Mini and Raven-


----------



## KingRanch (Jun 7, 2013)

My friend code is 4141-2235-0718 for anyone that wants to add me!  Send me a message once you do and I'll add you back.


----------



## TennisMuch (Jun 7, 2013)

This will be really cool! Whoever wants to add me can 4597-0013-7206. Message when you add me.


----------



## DBarbs (Jun 8, 2013)

Need people to play with! My FC is in my signature, so add me, and then send me a message and I'll add back.


----------



## The Architect (Jun 8, 2013)

Check my sad little sig 
Send me a message and I'll add you back!


----------



## satellitestorm (Jun 8, 2013)

Check my signature
for my Friend Code, but make sure
to send a message.

I thought I might spice it up a bit


----------



## Shamrock64 (Jun 8, 2013)

I would love to have some friends to play the game with...my friend code is 1848-3088-4706 and my name is Jen...PM me if you add me and I will add u back.


----------



## Kluke (Jun 8, 2013)

Don't know if anyone still uses this! Mines in my sig! I'll Have AC:NL tomorrow! Message me if you add me!


----------



## Broomkitty (Jun 8, 2013)

I think this is a great ideal I can't wait to get my copy....
My friend code is   1650-1765-7718
My name is Marly     with a star after...


----------



## Jackk (Jun 8, 2013)

HAI EVERYONE!!!

I have no friends to play animal crossing with and it's made me sad lol 

would it be ok if some of y guys added me??? Mt FC is 1246-8782-9287

If u just maile me or reply on this thread or something then ill add you thanks so much guys!! Eeek so close now


so close


----------



## NintendoFanGunner (Jun 8, 2013)

Everyone VM Friend Codes


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 8, 2013)

Hey guys! I'm downloading NL at Midnight. 

VM/PM me if you added me, so I can add you back. Thanks!


----------



## Broomkitty (Jun 8, 2013)

I added you !! Can't wait for animal crossing to be released..
Marly
1650-1765-7718


----------



## Savy (Jun 8, 2013)

Hey everybody! I should be getting my copy tomorrow! PM me if you add me, and I'll add you back!
Btw, Marly/Broomkitty I added you, so add me back!


----------



## monkE (Jun 8, 2013)

Gettin' dat ACNL at 11:00 PM CST.. My FC is 2793-0611-1783. Need all dem fruits, so online play is more than necessary! Oh yeah, and PM me if you add me so I can do likewise.


----------



## Richluna (Jun 8, 2013)

monkE said:


> Gettin' dat ACNL at 11:00 PM CST.. My FC is 2793-0611-1783. Need all dem fruits, so online play is more than necessary! Oh yeah, and PM me if you add me so I can do likewise.





Savy said:


> Hey everybody! I should be getting my copy tomorrow! PM me if you add me, and I'll add you back!
> Btw, Marly/Broomkitty I added you, so add me back!





satellitestorm said:


> Check my signature
> for my Friend Code, but make sure
> to send a message.
> 
> I thought I might spice it up a bit





Broomkitty said:


> I think this is a great ideal I can't wait to get my copy....
> My friend code is   1650-1765-7718
> My name is Marly     with a star after...View attachment 4229





Jackk said:


> HAI EVERYONE!!!
> 
> I have no friends to play animal crossing with and it's made me sad lol
> 
> ...





NintendoFanGunner said:


> Everyone VM Friend Codes


 
hi, just added you, add me bak!!!!!!
name Rich, FC: 5327-2130-9635


----------



## reeree (Jun 8, 2013)

hello every1 I like that Ideal here is my Fc  0490-5345-1908  my name is meme

- - - Post Merge - - -

hello every1 I like that Ideal here is my Fc  0490-5345-1908  my name is meme


----------



## Kurei (Jun 8, 2013)

HI all add me if you wish and let me know so i can add you 
fc 
    3737-9628-7112


----------



## reeree (Jun 8, 2013)

just add u add me back   Fc  0490-5345-1908  my name is meme

- - - Post Merge - - -



Richluna said:


> hi, just added you, add me bak!!!!!!
> name Rich, FC: 5327-2130-9635




just add u here is my info.  Fc  0490-5345-1908  my name is meme


----------



## Leafreo (Jun 8, 2013)

Add me 
I still have a lot of spots. Please msg me if you add.


----------



## AniseTea (Jun 9, 2013)

FC: 0404-6285-7320
Screen name: Tapir

Thank you!!  Please PM/message me!!


----------



## AmaaDivine (Jun 9, 2013)

Feel Free to Add me! FC is in Sig! Pm if you do :3!


----------



## suired17 (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi my friend code is 4227-1260-3243 and the name is Sirus. Please message me if you add me so I can add you too.


----------



## Moon Dreamer (Jun 9, 2013)

my friend code is 4527-7702-8049
send me a message if you add me so i can add you back


----------



## Jackk (Jun 9, 2013)

I added you rich, everyone add me heh heh heh

Mine is: 1246-8782-9287

jus pm or vm me once you have! New leaf soon my friends, new leaf soon (well for us in the uk anyway()


----------



## spidersona (Jun 9, 2013)

Anyone have a good turnip price yet? It's early but I know some of you time travelled


----------



## julezz (Jun 9, 2013)

my turnips are 91 bells today


----------



## Chikadi (Jun 9, 2013)

Yay got New Leaf today  Name: Rissa 3DS FC: 2750-1385-9140 I got peaches xP Message me if you add me and I'll do the same!


----------



## Dreyden (Jun 9, 2013)

Hello everybody. Picked up my copy of AC:NL today and am totally loving the new changes and familiar faces. If you want to play in my town or if you want me to visit yours, please add me! My Friend Code is: 2380-3086-3283 and my name is Dreyden. Just shoot me a message on here or contact me through Skype [Information in my profile] so I can add you too. 

I look forward to playing with you guys! P.S. I have Cherry Tree's!


----------



## Phyznix (Jun 9, 2013)

Hey guys got the game today (they almost ran outta copies) started my town and all, just thought i should throw my friend code up to make some friends.
FC: 1547-5188-7873 Name: Phyznix
Just message me if you added me and i'll add you too.
I also have oranges and pears if anyone needs them.


----------



## Dreyden (Jun 9, 2013)

My friend code is: 2380-3086-3283 and my name is Dreyden. Add me if you ever want to play. I am generally online every night after work.


----------



## Dkmariolink_Roy (Jun 9, 2013)

Just got AC:NL today, looking to add some fellow gamers 13+ (Im 16) 

FC: 2836-0641-4558
Name:Roy
Town: Inaba
Fruit: Pears

If you add me, let me know in a PM or just post it here.


----------



## Hwan (Jun 9, 2013)

I've the Korean version of the game 
FC's 3840 5556 3972. Add me, send a message and I'll add you right back


----------



## Dkmariolink_Roy (Jun 9, 2013)

Hwan said:


> View attachment 4362
> 
> I've the Korean version of the game
> FC's 3840 5556 3972. Add me, send a message and I'll add you right back



Added you.


----------



## Bagels (Jun 10, 2013)

my friend code is: 3325-2156-0546
Please PM me with your friend code and let me know you added me.


----------



## Kahzmatazz (Jun 10, 2013)

Hello! Picked up my copy of AC:NL today. :,) Just paid off the down payment to my house! Can't wait to progress further in this game! Anyone wanna play with me? Kahz is my name! Please PM me to let me know that you added me. 

I gots apples!

FC: 3625-8242-8894


----------



## Mikuru514 (Jun 10, 2013)

@Jackk @Chikadi @Dreyden @Phyznix @Hwan @Roy @Bagels I added all of you ^_^. I'm available to play whenever, just send me a message on Swapnote when you're online.

Friend Code: 0619-3469-3480
Name: Mikuru
Town: Castle☆
Fruit: Apples


----------



## kirby5121 (Jun 10, 2013)

i just added u heres my fc 530090135992 i have oranges but i started the game just right now so i dont have much to do yet oh btw the name is Manny


----------



## TaintedTerror (Jun 10, 2013)

Whoever wants to can add me. 
City: Mistfall
FC: 3480-3507-4157
Name: Dan(DS) and Wolf(AC:NL)
Fruit: Oranges (Growing), Peaches (Growing), and Pears (Full Grown and producing fruit)


----------



## dawnofthegnome (Jun 10, 2013)

Add me please, and when you've done so send me a message and I'll add you back.

City: Rosegate
Name: Daven
Friend Code: 2191-7671-3890


----------



## Breesasha (Jun 10, 2013)

My friend code is 1950-8267-2276 for anyone that wants to add me! Send me a message once you do and I'll add you back.

In animal crossing, My city is Sunrise and my name is Marietta.


----------



## BioManiac (Jun 10, 2013)

Feel free to add me to the mix as well, just message me if you do so I can add you.

FC: 2337-3737-0030
City: Youswell
DS Name: BioManiac
Character Name: Alphonse


----------



## Filthykur (Jun 10, 2013)

Gonna bump this because its so useful. FC is in profile and Signature also! Add it here!


----------



## spidersona (Jun 10, 2013)

My turnips today are at 68b/ea  Please tell me someone is having a better day.


----------



## Iced_Holly (Jun 10, 2013)

My friend code is 206306050838. My name's Michelle and my town name is Pinewood.


----------



## Ukue (Jun 10, 2013)

I added you Peachk! My friend code is in my signature. Wonderful idea, by the way!


----------



## Lugia (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey hey!

Picked up this game literally 5 minutes ago. Just got my town started and am gonna start paying off my debt. 

FC: 3024-5618-1256 

Looking forward to playing with you guys! Send me a message if you added me


----------



## FairyEmily (Jun 10, 2013)

Hello,
Yesterday I finally got my AC. I would love to find other, nice players who would like to visit my village and also go on a trip to other towns ^___^
My FC: 2723-8344-0555
Pleas send me a message, so I can add you back <3


----------



## Niconeek (Jun 10, 2013)

My name in Nico and my FC is 4296-2984-8831


----------



## Trickproof (Jun 10, 2013)

My FC is in my side description.
<------

PM me with your FC if you add me :]


----------



## kisa (Jun 10, 2013)

27yr old female. Please add me  My friend code is on the left.  Please send me a message letting me know so I can add  you as well


----------



## Newlium (Jun 10, 2013)

SEND me a pm when you add me. My code is 0860 4188 1171


----------



## spamurai (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey new people  

I've added a whole bunch of people from the earlier pages but still have space left.

Add me and VM/PM me so I can add you too 

*3DS FC: 2680-9554-4176*


----------



## Gliviel (Jun 10, 2013)

57 years old man...Play games since early 80


----------



## spamurai (Jun 10, 2013)

Gliviel said:


> 57 years old man...Play games since early 80



Add me as a friend on the Magnavox Odyssey  Only joking haha.


----------



## DivinitySquared (Jun 10, 2013)

3995-6641-7408; Add me! I hope to be able to hang out with everyone in the game. ^^;


----------



## Kelexo (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi guys! I just got animal crossing: new leaf! I'm hoping to hang out with you guys  (and I need some fruits pretty please


----------



## ryanf (Jun 10, 2013)

Just got a 3DS and AC:NL 

FC: 0146-9405-3932

Add me, PM/Post saying you added me and I'll add you back!

- - - Post Merge - - -



DivinitySquared said:


> 3995-6641-7406; Add me! I hope to be able to hang out with everyone in the game. ^^;



Your code is invalid.


----------



## PrinceNachan (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi Im Nate! I love Animal Crossing!! <3
Friend Code :
2466-1382-4868
PM me if you wanna hang!


----------



## Haruki (Jun 10, 2013)

Konnichiwa!

I'm looking for new friends. FC: 4570-7423-0888

Add me please and PM me to get a add back!

Thanks!


----------



## smores (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey all! Thought I'd jump on the opportunity and throw my friend code into the mix.

FC: 3995-6501-5572

PM me and I'll add ya back. Looking forward to visiting your towns!


----------



## xxotterly (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi, everyone! I'd love to have more friends to play with on New Leaf!

FC: 1091 - 7423 - 3215

Just PM to let me know you want to add me! ))


----------



## brewster22 (Jun 10, 2013)

This is a great idea. Anyone add me . But pm me so i know. Fc is 
0645-5799-4878


----------



## PorterBailey (Jun 10, 2013)

Feel free to add me, anyone!


----------



## Ethan (Jun 11, 2013)

Just message me for mine. Too cluttered at the moment.


----------



## Kolya (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey guys, feel free to add me!

I'll be sending out PMs as best I can. FC: 1091-8155-9317


----------



## TaintedTerror (Jun 11, 2013)

Update for me, I've got Apples, Pears, Peaches, Oranges, Bannanas, Lemons, and Durians.

I'll probably have Lychees, Mangos, and Persimmons tomorrow. If anyone needs any feel free to add my FC, and contact me. ^^

FC: 3480-3507-4157

Going to bed now though. Also, I have a friend getting me cherries, but if anyone has and would like to help me out sooner than that it'd be greatly appreciated.

Also Coconuts if anyone's actually managed to find them yet. I'll give my fruit for free to whoever needs it though.


----------



## Gsguerrilla (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey guys! My name is Greg and I'm looking for some friends to play New Leaf with.

My FC is 0259-0483-6025

Just PM me if you add me so I know. Looking forward to making some new friends!


----------



## superwholocked (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi all , My name is Mary I just got my game yesterday ,I love Animal Crossing Ive been playing the other titles for years. Please excuse the state of my town as I said I just got the game so Im working things out. I Have apples,and thats it so far lol 

FC:4081-6796-0824

Message me to let me know your coming over ,Im opening my gate at 1:30pm EST


----------



## insaneluzer (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi guys, my name is Jessica! I just got my copy of New Leaf (and a 3DS) yesterday, so I'm a little newbish but I'd like any kind of mayors to come visit my town! My fruit is cherry, though I have some oranges and apples about to grow soon! My friend code: 2423 - 2734 - 5869 Thank you!


----------



## Laddy19 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey there! Animal crossing just came in my mail (I'm SO excited) but lnce I get going I'd love to have some visitors/people to play with! My fc is 2535-3751-7421 and the miis name is Hannah.


----------



## Nunki (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm Chris and I would love to find friends to play New Leaf with. My native fruit is a peach, however I have some cherries about to grow. My friend code is 0018-0915-2666. I can't wait to meet some of you in the game! Pm me if you add me so I can add you back


----------



## Filthykur (Jun 11, 2013)

Trying to keep it bumped for people to see.  Especially new people first to the site! Welcome!


----------



## Kylesdemon (Jun 11, 2013)

This is great I am new to the friend codes so I send out PM to anyone i friend code,
Kyle
1349-5317-1208


----------



## Pip (Jun 11, 2013)

Looking for people to play with!  FC: 1547-5188-5387 

PM me and ill add you back. :]


----------



## shayhahnp (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey everyone! My name is Shehan Peiris! I am new to the forums and just started Animal Crossing New Leaf!

My FC: 2750-1500-6820

Friend request me to visit towns, trade and meet up!


----------



## The Architect (Jun 11, 2013)

In the sig  

Please no hooligans


----------



## ACLove (Jun 11, 2013)

*Fc thread*

Added you, PapaNer! My fc should be in my info. Add me!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Adding Architect and Shehan! Add me please! My fc is in my info, my name is Nick!


----------



## somalover4ever (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi, I'm Kevin! Please add me, too! 3523 - 2889 - 2732


----------



## Mirror (Jun 11, 2013)

My friend code is in my info, and my name is Cherry. By the way, I am in desperate need of a net (My store has been selling shovels and fishing poles for three straight days... Argh. So if anyone needs those, I would be happy to provide!) I also wouldn't mind trading fruit, I still need peaches and pears. I have cherries.


----------



## Katsura (Jun 11, 2013)

^Mind if I add you Mirror?
Hmu with a reply letting me know 
I can probably help you out with peaches, I would have to check the store for a Net though.


And to anyone who wants to add me please do so, just let me know via message or a reply here letting me know you added me, that way ill add you as well. Thanks ^_^v


----------



## Chimera (Jun 11, 2013)

Anyone add me and let me know 
See my code on the left and we can be AC buddies


----------



## Little Joey (Jun 11, 2013)

Adding more people! FC in on the left. Don't forget to tell me you added me, preferably through PM or visitor message.


----------



## insaneluzer (Jun 12, 2013)

I'd like to post again - I think my old friend code post got swamped by new posts - My name is Jessica and my friend code is 2423 - 2734 - 5869 . My town's fruit is cherries, so come and get them! (well, I don't actually have any left right now, but feel free to add me and stop by when my new fruit is done growing!) ^_^


----------



## TheJerk (Jun 12, 2013)

Hey all fc is on the left.  Send a pm if you add me.


----------



## JordanPontilia (Jun 12, 2013)

please come to my town! My friend code is: 1762-2997-7088


----------



## Goobs (Jun 12, 2013)

Hey! Add me please fc: 3110-4576-8239 my town has oranges and cherries growing.


----------



## Mutti (Jun 12, 2013)

*SHALL BE POSTED HERE ON THE 14-06-13*

I'm getting the Special NewLeaf 3DS as im in the uk on the 14th (Friday) So when i get it i shall edit this post


----------



## elopez323 (Jun 12, 2013)

Hey people! New to the forum. Anyway, here's my friend code 4468-2226-2173. Send me a message with your's if you want me to add you back!


----------



## Jackk (Jun 12, 2013)

HAII EVERYONE ADD ME OK I LUV U

hh heh 

my FC is 1246-8782-9287

can't wait to visit all of you and play and stuff 

Jus send me a pm with yours and ill add you back ) 

Thank you everyone you're all great


----------



## DivinitySquared (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah, I just noticed. I fixed it! It's 7408, not 06. XD.


----------



## Purplegoldfish (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi just got new leaf and need some friends; code is 1891 1576 5625 
tell me if you added me


----------



## drifloon (Jun 12, 2013)

I'd loved to be added / add others. My FC is 0962-9062-3790. Feel free to pm so I can add back. >w<


----------



## Pango (Jun 12, 2013)

Great idea!

2836-0807-2002


----------



## jesughs (Jun 12, 2013)

peachk33n, I just registered you!

My friend code is 1821-9537-7794, feel free to add me! But tell me if you do, so I can add you all back!


----------



## R.Corena (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi everyone! I have no friends and I really want to play AC New Leaf with people!~


----------



## ensio (Jun 12, 2013)

I definitely need more people to visit, I also add R. Corena

Mine is: 5172-0527-4423


----------



## McMuffinburger (Jun 13, 2013)

hello all I just got my game today

4270-1099-7443

and I would also like to be swapnoted that ac stationary please


----------



## Spooks (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm super excited to make new AC friends! 

My Friend Code is in my sig- but I'll also post it here just in case:

*0662-3373-5734*


----------



## pop it (Jun 13, 2013)

hi mine is 2122-6244-7176


----------



## LanceS (Jun 13, 2013)

Looking for friends to exchange fruit with! My town fruit is pears.  FC is 4828-3709-6635


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jun 13, 2013)

avid fan of animal crossing since game cube
i have peach fruit


----------



## fortune (Jun 14, 2013)

1048-8847-6201
Please send me a message and I'll add you back. <3


----------



## Goldd (Jun 14, 2013)

Hey! I don't really have any friends with a 3ds and would love to play ac with some people! 0060-9888-0938 just let me know if you add me and I'll add you back

Edit: I have cherry trees in my town too


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 14, 2013)

I'd like to have some people to play with... I'll also buy any *Perfect Apples* you have for *20,000 bells* each.

Friend Code: *5214-9645-4527*


----------



## ScorpioQueen (Jun 14, 2013)

hi name is jen and i would like to know if i could ask u a couple of questions lol i seem to b stuck

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## spamurai (Jun 14, 2013)

ScorpioQueen said:


> hi name is jen and i would like to know if i could ask u a couple of questions lol i seem to b stuck




Whats the problem?  We're all happy to help.


----------



## Spyronne (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi there !

I'm looking for people to play with in general, but I also need some new fruits !
Mine are Apples, feel free to PM me if you want to trade !
Here my Friend Code : 4554 0532 0840


----------



## Jackk (Jun 14, 2013)

HAII EVERYONE ADD ME OK I LUV U

hh heh 

my FC is 1246-8782-9287

can't wait to visit all of you and play and stuff 

Jus send me a pm with yours and ill add you back ) 

Thank you everyone you're all great


----------



## denicrossing (Jun 14, 2013)

Hey! You can all add me if you want. c: Just leave me a message or something if you do. My 3DS code is in my profile but I can post it here, as well. c:

3DS Code: 0903-3969-9532


----------



## pokewheezy (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi! I'm new to this forum and would love some more friends to play ac.nl with!
I'm 23 (in case anyone has age preferences) from the UK (Europe) and got the game yesterday. Feel free to add me please and I'll add you back! I have oranges.
3ds code: 1091-8151-3119
name: Louise


----------



## Duskeyn (Jun 14, 2013)

Spyronne and jack I added you, add me back 1005 8658 5590

Everyone else add me! I wanna swap fruits, I have peaches

Added you Louise aswell! Add me


----------



## AbleSister (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi! I am Jaimy and I'm looking for some people to play ACNL with. 
I'm also willing to swap fruits, my native fruit is cherries.
My FC is 4828-3981-9419


----------



## Duskeyn (Jun 14, 2013)

AbleSister said:


> Hi! I am Jaimy and I'm looking for some people to play ACNL with.
> I'm also willing to swap fruits, my native fruit is cherries.
> My FC is 4828-3981-9419



added you, add me back! 
1005 8658 5590


----------



## DrClick (Jun 14, 2013)

I'll add anybody to share friendness all over the world !

I'm french, my name is DrClick, and my code is : 4382-1958-2607 !


----------



## AC fan forever (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi, my name is Cameron and i am really just looking for people to play AC:NL with. my friend codes is 1848-1762-9254. i'll add back.


----------



## Duskeyn (Jun 14, 2013)

AC fan forever said:


> Hi, my name is Cameron and i am really just looking for people to play AC:NL with. my friend codes is 1848-1762-9254. i'll add back.



added you, add me back and open your gates n il come to you!


----------



## AbleSister (Jun 14, 2013)

AC fan forever said:


> Hi, my name is Cameron and i am really just looking for people to play AC:NL with. my friend codes is 1848-1762-9254. i'll add back.



Added you! Add me back 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Gates are open


----------



## Kitsch (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi I'm looking for some pen pals for AC:NL, although I will be up for visiting other villages and having people visit sometimes I mainly want people I can write with/exchange gifts via letters etc. I know some people might think that's strange ha. Anyway, if I remember right, to exchange letters with other players you have to make them a "Best Friend" and there are limited spots but if you also want someone to write to then let me know!  My FC is 1160-9704-4900.


----------



## FigrinD'an66 (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi my name is Colin. I have no  friends on  my 3DS so please add  me  and I'll add you back. 4184-1303-8519


----------



## pokewheezy (Jun 14, 2013)

cameron, kitsch, jaimy and drclick I added you. Add me back please.
1091-8151-3119


----------



## Zoella (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm new here and I'd like to make some trade buddies~
Fc is in my sig c:


----------



## FigrinD'an66 (Jun 14, 2013)

Zoella said:


> I'm new here and I'd like to make some trade buddies~
> Fc is in my sig c:


Added, please add me 4184-1303-8519


----------



## KittyKookie (Jun 14, 2013)

Add me please :3 - 1650 - 1804 - 2272 Natasha


----------



## Saeli (Jun 14, 2013)

Please add me! I'd like to trade fruits and stuff like that. 

0774 - 5204 - 2633


----------



## FigrinD'an66 (Jun 14, 2013)

Saeli said:


> Please add me! I'd like to trade fruits and stuff like that.
> 
> 0774 - 5204 - 2633



Added

- - - Post Merge - - -



Saeli said:


> Please add me! I'd like to trade fruits and stuff like that.
> 
> 0774 - 5204 - 2633



Added

- - - Post Merge - - -

Added


----------



## poppyvelluto (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi there! just got AC:NL today and my friend code is 3394-4822-2123, add me and let me know so we can visit each other! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Saeli said:


> Please add me! I'd like to trade fruits and stuff like that.
> 
> 0774 - 5204 - 2633



i've added you! add me too  - 3394-4822-2123

- - - Post Merge - - -



AC fan forever said:


> Hi, my name is Cameron and i am really just looking for people to play AC:NL with. my friend codes is 1848-1762-9254. i'll add back.



added you! add back? i've added you! add me too  - 3394-4822-2123


----------



## Saeli (Jun 14, 2013)

added you guys!


----------



## Fawning (Jun 14, 2013)

My name is Charlotte, My town is called Westeros and my friend code is 1993 - 7777 - 9224  i'll accept anyone. I'm very new to the 3Ds so bare with me!


----------



## Clammbon (Jun 14, 2013)

Hello! I would enjoy to make some new friends to visit you guy's town  My name is N?j, I have apples, oranges, cherries, peaches, pears, bananas, coconut, lemons and some weird thing that looks like a tomato lol

If it is possible I would really like to be friend with someone who have Lucky in his/her town since I heard there is a higher chance for him moving if you have a friend with him (and I want Lucky so much!!!) That would be great  But I welcome anyone to become friend with me of course lol 

My friend code is 1805-3184-8893. Please tell me your fc if you add it!

Thanks!


----------



## Filthykur (Jun 14, 2013)

Keeping it bumped! Add me up! Got tons of fruit and planning on doing some cool town things once the connection issues work itself out!


----------



## Fawning (Jun 14, 2013)

Clammbon said:


> Hello! I would enjoy to make some new friends to visit you guy's town  My name is N?j, I have apples, oranges, cherries, peaches, pears, bananas, coconut, lemons and some weird thing that looks like a tomato lol
> 
> If it is possible I would really like to be friend with someone who have Lucky in his/her town since I heard there is a higher chance for him moving if you have a friend with him (and I want Lucky so much!!!) That would be great  But I welcome anyone to become friend with me of course lol
> 
> ...




I've added you  my friend code is my signature


----------



## fortune (Jun 14, 2013)

1048-8847-6201 message if you added and I will add back c:


----------



## LemyLekySama (Jun 14, 2013)

Looking to trade fruits and play games on island. FC to the left. Gates are open now.


----------



## Fawning (Jun 14, 2013)

fortune said:


> 1048-8847-6201 message if you added and I will add back c:



added


----------



## Haicopper (Jun 14, 2013)

I like this Idea! 3ds Friend Code : 4356 - 0096 - 8758   Tell me if you add me and I'll add you back, gates open almost 24/7


----------



## emzi27 (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi guys! I'm from the UK and am looking for players from America or Australia or anyone in a different time zone to me! 
My 3DS code is 3995-6858-1678
I will check back here regularly to see if anyone has added me!


----------



## fortune (Jun 14, 2013)

I added you emzi mine is 1048 8847 6201
thankyou charlotte ^_^


----------



## emzi27 (Jun 14, 2013)

I have Lucky in my town. I've added you! 
My code is 3995-6858-1678
Name is Emma, town name is Emmadale


----------



## Clammbon (Jun 14, 2013)

I have added you Charlotte and Emma thank you!

Also I added fortune, Saeli and Haicopper  Please add me back  My fc is 1805-3184-8893


----------



## Saeli (Jun 14, 2013)

I've added you guys (Emzi and Haicopper)! Please add me back. 
0774 - 5204 - 2633


----------



## Teitech (Jun 14, 2013)

Like to trade and see what other towns look like! Friend code: 2664 - 2214 - 2457

I added Saeli, Clammbon, Emzi, Haicopper, and Fortune.


----------



## Ethereal (Jun 14, 2013)

Hello I am new, please add me if you like 2750-1447-4187. I will be adding Saeli, Clammbon and Teitech hope its okay!


----------



## Altyran (Jun 14, 2013)

Hey! I'm new to the forums, I just got AC:NL and loving it so far. This seemed like a good place to say hello and drop my friend code at the same time . 

FC: 3926 4845 1809
Name: Altyran
Player Name: Dante
Town Name: Aclorea

So far I've added IcarusGamer, Erica, and Zolon.


----------



## Haicopper (Jun 14, 2013)

I added Saeli, Clammbon and Fortune.


----------



## Clammbon (Jun 14, 2013)

Ethereal said:


> Hello I am new, please add me if you like 2750-1447-4187. I will be adding Saeli, Clammbon and Teitech hope its okay!



Yes sure  I added you and Teitech ^^


----------



## Haicopper (Jun 14, 2013)

Oh and Teitech 

Feel free to join


----------



## Ethereal (Jun 14, 2013)

Haicopper said:


> Oh and Teitech
> 
> Feel free to join



I added you and Altyran, please add me if you like!


----------



## Haicopper (Jun 14, 2013)

Ethereal said:


> I added you and Altyran, please add me if you like!


Gladly 
Lemme close my gates to add you


----------



## Saeli (Jun 14, 2013)

0774 - 5204 - 2633
Add me!


----------



## AmaaDivine (Jun 14, 2013)

If anyone would like add me! please feel free! Pm if you do and Ill add you back! Looking for shampoodle! FC is in my sig, send me a swapnote if you ever want to visit! i check swapnote frequently!


----------



## Saeli (Jun 14, 2013)

0774 - 5204 - 2633 Town open now! Would prefer if you could bring a fruit (excluding oranges) to me. I also have Shampoodle's unlocked.


----------



## fortune (Jun 14, 2013)

I added you amaa and ethereal
please add me I just made a new leaf and I want a lot of contacts ^_^ I have pears in my town 1048-8847-6201

- - - Post Merge - - -

saeli I also added you, please add me c:


----------



## Ethereal (Jun 14, 2013)

Added you too Fortune. Thanks for those I visited and those for visited me  please PM me if you want to add me 2750-1447-4187, I am done for the night but I will add you when I play again!


----------



## babytchi (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi guys, I'm Rachel, I'm 17, and I'm new to the forum! If you want to trade friend codes, PM me . I've only started playing yesterday and I would really like to have people visit my town, and visit other people's towns--especially if you have Shampoodle.


----------



## Tanner Shelton (Jun 14, 2013)

Hey guys please add me here is my 3ds code 1821-9781-0930 im adding people as i go down the list!


----------



## AmaaDivine (Jun 15, 2013)

Ill add you right away! !


----------



## Roxy (Jun 15, 2013)

_Please add me.  3024-5714-55408_


----------



## Adele (Jun 15, 2013)

Hello, my friend code is *0705-1976-3590
*
I'm going to go around and add some people. :- )


----------



## pokewheezy (Jun 15, 2013)

I've added Zoella, Colin, Natasha, Poppyvelluto, Charlotte, Adele sorry if I missed anyone there was alot!
Add me if you want- from the Uk, 23, main fruit is oranges.
F.C: 1091-8151-3119
Name: Louise


----------



## Marceline (Jun 15, 2013)

My friendcode is *3437-4108-0073* (Name is Llama)
*Leave me a message if you've added me, so I can add you back *
I'm from Europe, so I don't have much in my town... would appreciate small gifts such as foreign fruit and community donations! ^ ^


----------



## Adele (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks pokewheezy, added you back. : )


----------



## LostBlue (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi all looking for people to add and to add me back!
My friend code is 3454-0656-8441 and my name is Ed
I currently have a rich town with apples as my main fruit!


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 15, 2013)

Does anyone wants to exchange town visits? Let me know and I'll tell you my friend code


----------



## dlz125 (Jun 15, 2013)

Hey everybody, I just joined both the forums and the game (started this morning). My friend code is 3454-0660-3721. If you add me, send me a message so I can add you back! Hope to be able to play with you all!


----------



## Haicopper (Jun 15, 2013)

Hey guys, just gonna leave my 3ds Friend Code here, Tell me if you add me and I'll add you back, gates open almost 24/7
4356 - 0096 - 8758


----------



## pokewheezy (Jun 15, 2013)

No problem Adele 
Just added Llama, Ed and Diz125
F.C: 1091-8151-3119
Name: Louise


----------



## Haicopper (Jun 15, 2013)

Hey Louise, add me too yeah?


----------



## pokewheezy (Jun 15, 2013)

No problem Adele 
Just added Llama, Ed and Diz125
F.C: 1091-8151-3119
Name: Louise

- - - Post Merge - - -

sure thing Haicopper


----------



## Marceline (Jun 15, 2013)

pokewheezy said:


> No problem Adele
> Just added Llama, Ed and Diz125
> F.C: 1091-8151-3119
> Name: Louise



Llama is me! I'll add you back


----------



## lovaandcats (Jun 15, 2013)

Hey everyone 
It would be awesome if you could add me as a friend! My code is 4871 4059 5369 and you can call me Charr  Thank you in advance!


----------



## Haicopper (Jun 15, 2013)

lovaandcats said:


> Hey everyone
> It would be awesome if you could add me as a friend! My code is 4871 4059 5369 and you can call me Charr  Thank you in advance!



Added


----------



## pokewheezy (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks Llama! Added Charr


----------



## dlz125 (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks to who added me, and I also just added Charr, Llama, Haicopper and Louise


----------



## nooky13 (Jun 15, 2013)

Add me,

Code-   1478-3821-0534

I would love to visit other towns/ have others come to mine.

Pm me if you have added me.
Thanks


----------



## EETmydust (Jun 15, 2013)

Hey Animal Crossing friends!

My sister and I are looking for some new towns to explore! If anyone is willing to add us that would be great, we will do the same!

My name is Kylie Jo and my friend code is 4554-0698-5083
My sisters name is Kennedy and her friend code is 0860-3685-2222

THANKS!!


----------



## Haicopper (Jun 15, 2013)

Add DLZ and EET


----------



## Fawning (Jun 15, 2013)

I've added Saeli, Haicopper and Altyran. I hope thats okay! my fc is in my signature


----------



## nooky13 (Jun 15, 2013)

I've pm'ed basically everyone from page 64 up to now saying I want to add you and to add me back.

Please pm me back those people. Also anyone else who wants me to add them please send me a pm 

Thanks
Nooky


----------



## pokewheezy (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks to those who added me. I've also added you Kylie Jo and your sister.
F.C: 1091-8151-3119
Name: Louise


----------



## Lyyam (Jun 15, 2013)

Add me please!  My friend code's 1736-0797-3166 and my name's Liam. Pm me if you've added me


----------



## Voidinoblivion (Jun 15, 2013)

Add me please my friend code is 3840-6119-4292 and my name is Amanda pm me if you've added me


----------



## Cxbem (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi to all.
I'm new in the forums. I?ll be glad if you add me in your friend list to play some AC: New Leaf.
My FC is 0791 - 1644 - 4594
I?m new with the franchise, any helpful tip is welcome. Add me and lets visit our towns!
Greetings.


----------



## Saeli (Jun 15, 2013)

0774 - 5204 - 2633
Add me please!


----------



## Fawning (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi, if anyone has shampoodle please add me! My current hair is abysmal. My friend code is my signature


----------



## Andrew Hammerr (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi Everyone! My code is 4210-7067-8735
Ill add anyone who adds me Send me a PM if you do so I know thanks!


----------



## Saeli (Jun 15, 2013)

I added you Charlotte. 0774 - 5204 - 2633 Add me back!


----------



## Fawning (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you! I've added you Saeli


----------



## emzi27 (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi,
I am in UK and looking for friends in USA to play with. 
My friend code is 3995-6858-1678. I will check back here to see who adds me! 
My name is Emma. Town is Emmadale.


----------



## Voidinoblivion (Jun 15, 2013)

Ive added saeli and charlotte my FC is 3840-6119-4292


----------



## Clairyb (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi guys

My name is Clair and I'm from the UK!
My friend code is 3480-2561-8949
Feel free to add me, I want plenty of friends!

I have added Charlotte, Saeli and Emma!
Just send me a message to let me know you've added me along with your FC and I look forward to seeing everyone's awesome towns


----------



## tieram (Jun 15, 2013)

Hello, my name is Tiera and I am a USA player (BTW I play on my brothers 3DS so I snow up as michael lol)
My FC is: 5069-4431-2268
Feel free to add me, if you do just post or PM me so I can add you back 

My native friut is peaches and I love to vist other players towns!


----------



## Poke2Laser (Jun 15, 2013)

Hey! My new profile is WolfgangGunn.


----------



## Robfex (Jun 15, 2013)

Added as many people as I could


----------



## RoyalSavant (Jun 16, 2013)

Add me in need of more friends, I won't be on until tomorrow though 

FC 2793-1730-1403


----------



## Nicole19 (Jun 16, 2013)

Add me guys! My code is 5198-2735-8856


----------



## WolfgangGunn (Jun 16, 2013)

Hey! You can call me Wolfgang, I'm 16 and I'm a U.S. player.

My FC is: 3039-7123-2156
Name: W?lfgang
Town: Foxden

My native fruit are peaches, and I should have cherries soon.

If you would like to add me, just message me!


----------



## Nicole19 (Jun 16, 2013)

I'll add you! It says your fc isn't valid...


----------



## Saeli (Jun 16, 2013)

0774 - 5204 - 2633 Add me!


----------



## fireflight (Jun 16, 2013)

My code is 1650-1466-0344
21 year old female.
my native fruit is oranges if you added me send me a pm
and i will add you back!
All i ask is for you to respect my town and ill do the same


----------



## ShotSkydiver (Jun 16, 2013)

Add me as well! My FC is 2836-1494-1270. I'm a 19 year old male in the US. Native fruit in my town is Cherries.


----------



## Hitomoshi (Jun 16, 2013)

My name is Jamal and my code is 3609-1018-9690
Add me please  Send me a pm and I will add you back!


----------



## dlz125 (Jun 16, 2013)

I just added pretty much everybody in the last 3/4 pages, gonna send away the pms now!


----------



## Zeeta (Jun 16, 2013)

Please add me  playing ACNL! Code 0662-3387-0417 and my name is Zeeta 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Add me?  Zeeta, 0662-3387-0417


----------



## Fawning (Jun 16, 2013)

Zeeta said:


> Please add me  playing ACNL! Code 0662-3387-0417 and my name is Zeeta
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Add me?  Zeeta, 0662-3387-0417




I've added you, Zeeta! My code is in my signature x


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 16, 2013)

Hey everyone, my name is Charity, and I only *just* joined these forums! I would like to have some friends to play with =)

Also, I will purchase any *Perfect Apples* you have for *20,000 bells* each.

Friend Code: *5214-9645-4527*


----------



## ryanf (Jun 16, 2013)

Add me  My native fruit is Oranges. PM me when you've added.

FC: 0146-9405-3932


----------



## Jackk (Jun 16, 2013)

Everyone add me please )

1246-8782-9287

if you do just PM me saying you have and ill add you back )


----------



## Sachmach29 (Jun 16, 2013)

Add me 0516-7291-9710, Sachin


----------



## Lyyam (Jun 16, 2013)

I've added you  My friend code's below and my name's Liam, add me back!


----------



## Sachmach29 (Jun 16, 2013)

BTW, How do you PM people???? I wanna know. So if someone adds me please PM me a

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wanna go to my town or yours??


----------



## Brian (Jun 16, 2013)

Would love to swap friends code with you guys. I really need a slingshot and watering can. My code is 3222-5739-8712

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've added you. My code is 3222-5739-8712


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi everyone!

I'm in Australia, so probably in the opposite timezone to most of you.  If you ever want to sell stuff during the night (or night fish during the day!) come and drop by my town of RiverRun.

My Friend Code: *2964-9033-1510*, and my name is Scarlet.  Please PM me so that I can add you back!


----------



## Frisket (Jun 16, 2013)

Add me!

FC: 2363-5613-8750

PM me to remind me to add you back!


----------



## MrRasche (Jun 16, 2013)

Does anyone have a slingshot? I'm new to this forum so just let me know!

My FC is
1504-5929-7116 
My name is MrRasche
Town of hyrule
And my characters name is davey

Pm me let me kno!


----------



## Bobocool (Jun 16, 2013)

Hellu, would love to be able to visit someones town. Just started playing AC:NL. My town fruit is *peaches*.

My FC is: *1891-2588-4832* my name is Bobo.

Please PM your FC if you add me. 

xoxo


----------



## Haicopper (Jun 16, 2013)

Bobocool said:


> Hellu, would love to be able to visit someones town. Just started playing AC:NL. My town fruit is *peaches*.
> 
> My FC is: *1891-2588-4832* my name is Bobo.
> 
> ...



Added  I have apples and could do with some peaches


----------



## mystery (Jun 16, 2013)

Hey I'm new been playing for 3 days now looking to swap fruits around and stuff my native fruit is oranges I've also got some pink tulips and roses not sure about them yet but anyway my friend code is 3437 - 3031 - 8746

Edit: also looking for the flowers you get from father's day as my haven't arrived.


----------



## amber-loki (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi everyone! I'm looking for some friends to add so I can visit!  My friend code is: 1521-2448-1753. Let me know if you add me. My native fruit are oranges.


----------



## Saeli (Jun 16, 2013)

0774 - 5204 - 2633 Add me!


----------



## mystery (Jun 16, 2013)

Saeli said:


> 0774 - 5204 - 2633 Add me!



i'll add you 

Edit: i'lladd you jedifran


----------



## Jedifran (Jun 16, 2013)

Heya!

My friend code is 3582-8741-2499

Add me 

x


----------



## mystery (Jun 16, 2013)

anyone free for a visitor I'll bring oranges.

fc 3437 - 3031 - 8746


----------



## emzi27 (Jun 16, 2013)

Hey guys! I'm in UK looking for players in different time zones to me or players that skip time. My code is 3995-6858-1678.
If you could PM me with your code I will add you ASAP! I'm currently growing every kind of fruit so as soon as ready you can help yourselves! 
Thanks! 
Emma


----------



## Chris787 (Jun 16, 2013)

I added you. My name is Chris and my friend code is 3711-7648-2165

- - - Post Merge - - -

down im chris 
3711-7648-2165

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hey man my name is Chris and I'm super bored right now. Would not mind visiting any town right now.
FC: 3711-7648-2165

- - - Post Merge - - -

Chris I would love to visit any town right now.
FC: 3711-7648-2165

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just added you. My name is Chris and my FC is 3711-7648-2165.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just added you I'm Chris with FC: 3711-7648-2165

- - - Post Merge - - -

Chris 
FC: 3711-7648-2165


----------



## Ethereal (Jun 16, 2013)

Looking for more friends to visit! I will open my gates once in a while too! Please let me know if you add me so I can add you!

2750-1447-4187

Please PM me if you add me, I am trying to find friends on multiple threads XD thanks!


----------



## SirShavesALot (Jun 16, 2013)

Looking for friends and towns to visit.  My gates will be open occasionally as well.  Please let me know if you add me so I can add you back.

3797-6463-5539

Thank you.


----------



## Captain Cloudy (Jun 17, 2013)

Also looking for towns to visit, and sell turnips/trade fruits etcetera.

3866-9445-4193

Thanks!


----------



## K.K.Liam (Jun 17, 2013)

1203-9777-3270 name is Liam  let me know if you've added me and let me know your code so i can add you back!  look forward to seeing you very soon!


----------



## Legend Of Meow (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey Guys I super new to the friend code thing and I just got AC:NL but Ive been playing AC since the first one on GC hahah. Well anyways, I say hello to everyone and hope to make new friends :3

Friend Code: 3781-0135-7126

Just let me know if you added me so i can do the same ^^


----------



## Fayette (Jun 17, 2013)

My friend code: *1005-8814-1600*

I am playing on my son's 3DS so I'm not sure if that will mean the name is different, but it is me!

Looking for great new friends so we can visit each other, etc. I'm on day 4 and just opened the tropical island today and awaiting my development permit.

I'm very respectful when I visit others, don't take or buy anything unless it's ok with you, I don't run and won't trash your place.
I expect others to return the favour when they come to mine.

If you want to add me, please drop me a message to let me know, so I can add you too


----------



## Luke1979 (Jun 17, 2013)

friend code: 1461 6221 4864 add me and submit yours please X


----------



## dlz125 (Jun 17, 2013)

Gonna repost since my first post is now quite the number of pages back. If anyone wants to play together, visit/be visited, trade, do fishing challenges or whatever, add me! My friend code should be below my name on the left


----------



## Colby (Jun 17, 2013)

Please add me too.  Colby 5327-1850-6549


----------



## Andrew Hammerr (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey Yall, Add me at 4210-4067-8735 
Message me or leave a visitors message with your FC so I can add you back :3
I also have an extra Hero's Cap for the first person who claims it.


----------



## tieram (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello, my name is Tiera and I am a USA player (BTW I play on my brothers 3DS so I show up as michael lol)
My FC is: 5069-4431-2268
Feel free to add me, if you do just post or PM me so I can add you back 

My native friut is peaches and I would love to trade fruits (I really want some apples)


----------



## Andrew Hammerr (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey Yall, Add me at 4210-4067-8735 
Message me or leave a visitors message with your FC so I can add you back :3
I also have an extra Hero's Cap for the first person who claims it.


----------



## fantasea (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello! I'm a brazilian player and I'm online most of the time for the next days. 
My town is named Fantasea and I have oranges as my native fruit. I'm growing cherries, pears, coconuts, durians and lemons at the moment (none to pick yet). 
My friend code is: 2509-1743-4500. 
Looking to visit other towns and willing to give some oranges to whoever visits. 
No running on my town though, trying to get rid of those brown patches 
Feel free to add and PM me if you do


----------



## Kurrupt (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey is this forum still active?


----------



## tgreen12321 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi! My name is Taylor and my AC town is a little coastal village named Skye.  I'm a US player, and my native fruit is peaches.  My friend code is 2981-5972-5526.  Add me and message me if you do~


----------



## Saeli (Jun 18, 2013)

0774 - 5204 - 2633 Add me! (I have oranges and cherries in my town.)


----------



## Niki (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm Nicole and my friend code is 0087-3006-7321. I have oranges, pears, durians, mangoes, and bananas so far. The others haven't grown yet. My town is called Pingburg!


----------



## Coni (Jun 18, 2013)

I just got my bundle today, my FC is on my siggy, please let me know if you add me . 
My town's name is Rakuen and I have apples. Hope you join me in game!


----------



## jasmin (Jun 18, 2013)

Everyone add me please I've added all of you!
FC:4468-1090-2708
MC:Jasmin
Town:Okinawa


----------



## zinzopzep (Jun 18, 2013)

My FC :2406 6457 6663 
please pm me if you add me.


----------



## Fourleaf Clover (Jun 18, 2013)

FC: 1821 - 9589 - 8818
Name: Gemma
Town: Rosewood
Please PM me if you add me, thanks ;D


----------



## heathersaurusrex (Jun 18, 2013)

Name: Heather
FC: 3797-6627-4436
Town: Portland
I have cherries and bananas

Let me know if you add me. Thanks!


----------



## Andypandy (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey people! None of my real friends play AC, so I'm basically looking for someone to play with.  Go ahead and add me and PM me if you do 
FC: 2191-7789-1729
Name: Anders
Town: Tinytown
Fruits: Cherries and some apples


----------



## sailorwelly (Jun 18, 2013)

Basically, like everyone else I'm a casual player. 
Fruits : apricots

10 hours of game play.
FC#: 0473 - 9096 - 3163


----------



## MonkeyMitcho (Jun 18, 2013)

someone add me and message me i'll add you back (i got apples and cherries)

Name: Mitchell
Town: Paradise
FC: 1246-9311-7908


----------



## AustinInMagic (Jun 18, 2013)

Hello, new to this forum.
Name: Austin
Town: Magic
FC: 3437-4345-1584

Message me if you have added and also tell me your friend code and I will add you as well. Thanks


----------



## Lorelei (Jun 18, 2013)

If you add me please PM me!! 

Name: Loralei 
Town: Camelot

4253-4620-0370


----------



## Zoopanz (Jun 19, 2013)

Is there a limit on how many people you can add?


----------



## AllieCat (Jun 19, 2013)

*New Friends!*

Hello everyone. I am new to the forums, but not to Animal Crossing. I've been playing for almost 10 years - since the Gamecube version. New Leaf is highly addicting, I must say, but there is one thing that I would like to expand on - multiplayer. I have virtually no real life friends that play AC, so I joined these forums to try to make some new, AC-loving friends!

Anywho, my friend code is 5455-9523-2017. Please add me, or leave me yours and I'll add you!


----------



## Sam ^-^ (Jun 19, 2013)

You can add me if you want ^-^ i'll add you once i get home


----------



## mystery (Jun 19, 2013)

Town: New Leaf
FC:3437 - 3031 - 8746 
my native fruit is orange but I've also got pears I've got a few tropical plants including the following bananas, lemons, litchi, mango and also have some pink roses for trade otherwise just looking to hang out once in a while PM me


----------



## Fionnabard (Jun 19, 2013)

PM me if you add me so I can friend you back.
Friend Code 0559-8054-4530

Character: Fionna
Town: Everfree
I went with a MLP theme, my town will be super cute, and pink... very pink.

Native Fruit: Pear
I also have cherries, peaches, lemons, lychees, mangos, durians and bananas.
My new apples are growing still.
I need oranges and coconuts.


----------



## Saeli (Jun 19, 2013)

0774 - 5204 - 2633 Add me! (I have oranges, apples, and cherries in my town.)


----------



## AllieCat (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks Sam 

Anyone else interested in making new friends?


----------



## Mint (Jun 19, 2013)

Hello! ^^ Welcome to the forums!
On the main ACNL forum, there's a yellow announcement at the top of the page that contains links to the friend code exchange threads. 
I'm sure you'll be able to find lots of friends there.


----------



## conman545 (Jun 19, 2013)

sure lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

0962-9195-2122 Heres my friend code feel free to add me.


----------



## AllieCat (Jun 19, 2013)

I will add a bunch of you as soon as I'm home! I have oranges, peaches and cherries in my town, and I have durians (? - the banana things?), mango, lemon and coconut trees growing


----------



## ThePoshZombie (Jun 19, 2013)

I am looking for a town to visit while I wait for my home to be built and perhaps make a few friends along the way?
Would anyone care to have a visitor in there town for a little while?
If so, Pm me your friend code and I shall add you asap.
My friend code is 4339-2611-9477


----------



## Zoopanz (Jun 19, 2013)

My friend code is: 2466-2259-4351. 
Let me know if you add me! I just started playing today
Fruit: Apples
I also have a skype if you want it. Really want some Animal crossing buddies! 
<3 Lizzy


----------



## SmirkyChimp (Jun 19, 2013)

AHHH I have katie but nowhere to take her  can someone help me out?
Friend code: 1392-4456-1004
Fruit: Peaches


----------



## Dokoro (Jun 19, 2013)

My friend code is 1349-5341-8567
Fruit: Peaches


----------



## badazzelmo (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi~ Feel free to add my friend code and I will add you back. My wife and I both play AC-NL and both are in our 30's. FC: 5413-0227-3669

- - - Post Merge - - -

sent a request


----------



## AllieCat (Jun 20, 2013)

mystery said:


> Mystery





Fionnabard said:


> Fionnabard





Saeli said:


> Saeli






conman545 said:


> Conman



I have added all of you. Maneuvering this site with my phone is difficult so I am just posting this with you all quoted.

Again, my friend code is 5455-9523-2017


----------



## Legend Of Meow (Jun 20, 2013)

MEOW >:3


----------



## digitalangel (Jun 20, 2013)

HEYYYYY!! 

I'm new to the forum and LOVING AC-NL!! 

Please add me!! My name is Laura and my FC is 4167 4759 4954  

=^_^=


----------



## lena (Jun 20, 2013)

Just joined in the forum! I play the Japanese version of the game coz I just can't wait, but enjoyed it nevertheless. Feel free to add my FC and pls send me a message so that I can add you back


----------



## littlefreak (Jun 20, 2013)

I am also new to this forum :3 my friend code is under my avatar, feel free to add me ^^ and do drop me a message, so I can add you back!
My fruit is cherries btw


----------



## digitalangel (Jun 20, 2013)

lena said:


> Just joined in the forum! I play the Japanese version of the game coz I just can't wait, but enjoyed it nevertheless. Feel free to add my FC and pls send me a message so that I can add you back



hehe totally added you


----------



## mrreow (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi everyone, I just started on AC-NL today. I don't have any friends that play it so please add me! 

0130-2128-4604

(my fruit is apples.)

P.S. please send me a PM so I can add you back


----------



## SeeTreePO (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi I'm Marcus my fried code is 3754-6699-9679.


----------



## MayorSammy (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm Jessie.  Add me as a friend!  My town is Sam Hill.  FC- 2509-1739-6272


----------



## Bluetoothgamer (Jun 20, 2013)

dexterminate88 said:


> Neat idea! I'd especially like to get some Japanese, Korean, German, French, Spanish, or UK friends so we can play holidays with each other
> 
> I've added you, my FC is 0344-9283-4845 and my name is Erica.



I'v added you, please add me my FC is 0860-3281-2051


----------



## zeus (Jun 21, 2013)

Hey everyone! I am very new to the game, but am a very experienced player when it comes to this series. Therefore, I hope you guys will add me!!!

1719-3173-3574


----------



## mbrown877 (Jun 21, 2013)

How do I find out what my FC is??  And how do I visit other people's towns?  
 So far, my character is still living in a tent.  Do I need to progress further in the game before he can visit others? 

 Thank you, 
  Michael


----------



## lalala2003 (Jun 21, 2013)

The names Daniel and feel free to add me 
Friend code: 5198-2483-6454


----------



## Hayley (Jun 21, 2013)

lalala2003 said:


> The names Daniel and feel free to add me
> Friend code: 5198-2483-6454



I've added you, add me too? My friend code is 1005 - 8548 - 6825 and my name is Hayley


----------



## lalala2003 (Jun 21, 2013)

I added you!


----------



## Hayley (Jun 21, 2013)

lalala2003 said:


> I added you!



Shall we visit each other? I've only just started so could I come to yours first then you come to mine?


----------



## lalala2003 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hayley said:


> Shall we visit each other? I've only just started so could I come to yours first then you come to mine?



Sure thing ill be back online in 10 mins and ill open my gate


----------



## Hayley (Jun 21, 2013)

lalala2003 said:


> Sure thing ill be back online in 10 mins and ill open my gate



Ok, I'll come over then! Then I'll open my gate and you can come to mine!


----------



## lalala2003 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hayley said:


> Ok, I'll come over then! Then I'll open my gate and you can come to mine!



My Internet has gone funny ill try and reconnect


----------



## Hayley (Jun 21, 2013)

lalala2003 said:


> My Internet has gone funny ill try and reconnect



Ok that's no problem, tell me when you're ready! I caught a shark as well haha, never mind!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi guys, my FC is 1805-2482-7196. Name is Eva.

Hope to see you in my town~


----------



## Hayley (Jun 21, 2013)

Kippla said:


> Hi guys, my FC is 1805-2482-7196. Name is Eva.
> 
> Hope to see you in my town~



I've added you! Can you add me? My name is Hayley and my friend code is: 1005 - 8548 - 6825


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jun 21, 2013)

Hayley said:


> I've added you! Can you add me? My name is Hayley and my friend code is: 1005 - 8548 - 6825



Sure, I'll add you right now.


----------



## Hayley (Jun 21, 2013)

Kippla said:


> Sure, I'll add you right now.



Shall I come over? I can bring pears but I only started today so I don't have much!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jun 21, 2013)

My native fruit is pears, actually. I think I'll go over to your town. I'll bring some extra Bells.


----------



## Hayley (Jun 21, 2013)

Kippla said:


> My native fruit is pears, actually. I think I'll go over to your town. I'll bring some extra Bells.



Ok no problem, we can always swap over! Don't worry about the bells, I really want to earn them myself - thanks though!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jun 21, 2013)

I normally bring them because it's easier to afford your first home loan. I won't bring a lot, just a little bit. It's hard to earn Bells when you start.


----------



## Hans (Jun 21, 2013)

Hey Kippla! I just added you and wondered if I could come over and sell some perfect peaches at your re-tail. I can give you some peaches if you need them


----------



## Bluetoothgamer (Jun 21, 2013)

Hello Everyone
Please feel free to add me for ACNL my FC is 0860-3281-2051 my name is Dan, pm me to let me know when you have added me


----------



## Phyznix (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi everybody add me if you so choose so my FC is both in my sig. and to the left. Either tell me here or pm me if you added me. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## jturner20 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi everyone, looking to add lots of players, please add me, my FC is to the left in my profile info. A quick reply to this if you do add me, I have added people from the last few pages of this thread! Thank you!


----------



## ohmyjuliah (Jun 21, 2013)

Here's my friend code! ::: 2750-1198-7549 :::   Feel free to add me


----------



## Marcus (Jun 21, 2013)

Hey guys, please feel free to add me as well! Code is in my profile, send me a PM/visitor's message if you do add me so I can return the favour.


----------



## AchooFromDanderly (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm hoping to meet a handful (3DS pun) of nice people. 
Here's my friend code: 1564-2827-9184


----------



## glumpot (Jun 21, 2013)

Hello! I'm a newb here, I just got AC:NL and I wanted to be able to visit other people's towns. ^^ My friend code is:

2105-9101-4551
Username: glumpot

- - - Post Merge - - -

I added you as a friend. My friend code is at the bottom of this page if you'd like to add me back.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Added you.


----------



## milese794 (Jun 21, 2013)

I added you! My FC is 4768-7967-6141 and my name is Miles.

- - - Post Merge - - -



AchooFromDanderly said:


> I'm hoping to meet a handful (3DS pun) of nice people.
> Here's my friend code: 1564-2827-9184



I added you! My FC is 4768-7967-6141 and my name is Miles.

- - - Post Merge - - -



dexterminate88 said:


> Neat idea! I'd especially like to get some Japanese, Korean, German, French, Spanish, or UK friends so we can play holidays with each other
> 
> I've added you, my FC is 0344-9283-4845 and my name is Erica.



I've added you, and my FC is 4768-7967-6141 and my name is Miles


----------



## Jimjimson (Jun 22, 2013)

I just moved in yesterday and would love to get some different types of fruit, I currently only have pears. If anyone who has different fruit would like to swap please PM me

Thanks!


----------



## Fawning (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi, I've just got Shampoodles in my town so if anyone wants to get their hair done, feel free to add me  my FC is in my signature. Just message me when you've added me and I'll add you back!
My town also has Kicks, Nooks convenience store, apples, oranges, bananas, pears, cherrys, peaches and lots of others which you are free to take if you want them  hope to play with you all soon! x


----------



## mozziebear (Jun 22, 2013)

looking for samus suit have lots to trade


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 22, 2013)

Turnip community:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AhnD2b91gsHydDMteV9OVnlOb1BBMkJqeWNDUlJTSkE#gid=0


----------



## bm72 (Jun 22, 2013)

My code is 4725-7990-1757. I will add every one above


----------



## imagine (Jun 22, 2013)

Hey Everyone  

Feel Free To Add Me

N: Imagine Friend Code: 4055-3611-2878


----------



## Shanahan (Jun 22, 2013)

Hey looking for friends just got the game add me 0018-0950-5504

- - - Post Merge - - -

hey I added you Shanahan 0018-0950-5504!

- - - Post Merge - - -

hey I added you Shanahan 0018-0950-5504!

- - - Post Merge - - -

hey I added you Shanahan 0018-0950-5504!


----------



## milese794 (Jun 22, 2013)

Added!  
Friend Code: 4768-7967-6141         
Name: Miles


----------



## Meganhines_ (Jun 23, 2013)

Hello everyone ^_^ I'm new here and my friend code is 4511-0944-0403. Hope to play with you guys soon!


----------



## Fresh (Jun 23, 2013)

Hey everyone,  I will be a getting a new router next week and I'm looking for the fruit I don't have and people to play with. FC is 3926-5157-2338. Message me if you add me and quote my post if it's okay if I can add you.


----------



## Moldan (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi. My friend code is 3711 7497 5685. See you in town.


----------



## Ladlow (Jun 23, 2013)

My FC is  5241-2448-8207

- - - Post Merge - - -

My FC is 5241-2448-8207


----------



## Jinkx (Jun 23, 2013)

Ladlow said:


> My FC is  5241-2448-8207
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> My FC is 5241-2448-8207





Moldan said:


> Hi. My friend code is 3711 7497 5685. See you in town.





Fresh said:


> Hey everyone,  I will be a getting a new router next week and I'm looking for the fruit I don't have and people to play with. FC is 3926-5157-2338. Message me if you add me and quote my post if it's okay if I can add you.





Meganhines_ said:


> Hello everyone ^_^ I'm new here and my friend code is 4511-0944-0403. Hope to play with you guys soon!





milese794 said:


> Added!
> Friend Code: 4768-7967-6141
> Name: Miles




Added all of you! My FC is 0705-2613-3447. Will try to add new people who post here and message me if you add me from before  Name is Ldbright


----------



## eve101 (Jun 23, 2013)

Add me my fc: 0173-1811-7110


----------



## Numeral (Jun 23, 2013)

CharityDiary said:


> Turnip community:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AhnD2b91gsHydDMteV9OVnlOb1BBMkJqeWNDUlJTSkE#gid=0



I've added everyone on here, and will be adding my details there soon, feel free to add me as well


----------



## eve101 (Jun 23, 2013)

Add me my fc: 173-1811-7110

- - - Post Merge - - -

Add me my fc: 173-1811-7110


----------



## Courtneyfaith (Jun 23, 2013)

My friend code is  0834-1369-8265. Please send me your code too


----------



## rocket (Jun 23, 2013)

Sam said:


> Really cool idea! I've added both of you. My name is Sam and my FriendCode is *0173-2505-3275*!



i added you 

- - - Post Merge - - -



dexterminate88 said:


> Neat idea! I'd especially like to get some Japanese, Korean, German, French, Spanish, or UK friends so we can play holidays with each other
> 
> I've added you, my FC is 0344-9283-4845 and my name is Erica.



added!

- - - Post Merge - - -

i added you!


----------



## WolfgangGunn (Jun 23, 2013)

Accidentally posted the wrong information earlier, so here is my correct info!

Hey! You can call me Wolfgang, I'm 16 and I'm a U.S. player.

My FC is: 3093-7123-2156
AC Name: W?lfgang
AC Town: Foxden

My native fruit are peaches, and I have cherries soon.

If you would like to add me, just message me first!


----------



## pokewheezy (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi! I originally posted my details 20 odd pages back so I'll post them again in case anyone else would like to add me.
I'm 23, from the UK, have all the fruit (minus persimmons) and am looking for players all over the world in order to get country exclusive items and to have fun! I play daily and if you need any help- don't hesitate to ask! All I ask in return is that you respect my town and try not to run over my many flowers growing to fill in the patchy areas! I will treat all of your towns with respect too.
F.C: 1091-8151-3119
Name: Louise


----------



## AlanS181824 (Jun 24, 2013)

Add me! 
Let me know if you've added me and my FC is in my sig.


----------



## neko_koneko (Jun 24, 2013)

Great idea Name`s Katie. My friend code is: 0602-7228-6529


----------



## jigglesmax (Jun 24, 2013)

Let me know if you added me! My friend code is 4957-2427-2437.

I look forward to playing with y'all! My native fruit is peach, but I have a few more trees growing (cherry, durian, lychee, and banana). I just got the game, so I'm not super far into it yet.


----------



## fortune (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello, my friendcode is 1048-8847-6201. I have all of the fruits except the apple, a shampoodles, kicks, club lol, island, and soon a museum shop. Please let me know if you'd like to add me and I'll add back.
Name: Iris
Town: Brighton 
 ty


----------



## dindotanis (Jun 24, 2013)

Added you! cant wait!

0860-3581-1412

- - - Post Merge - - -

same jiggles, my fruit is cherry!

0860-3581-1412   i added you! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Fortune added you!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also guys I am very new! please add me im just getting started msg me to let me know you added me!

DT
Name: Mitch
0860-3581-1412


----------



## EyeBallMonster (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi! My name's Marko, and my town's named Oakwood. If you want me to get your friend code, reply this, and tell me the friend code so that I know that you got mine! i just want to get lots of friends, because I don't have any friends on AC:NF. So please, take the time to tell my your friend code. I'm lonely  
Thanks! 
My friend code: *4210-4017-6099* 

P.S. I added you, PeachK!  Oh and also, I mostly play in the morning (8:00-10:00) and also during the evening (6:00-...) Also, I love the HH Showcase!!! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I added you! add me! 4210-4017-6099 Name: Marco

- - - Post Merge - - -

I added you! add me! 4210-4017-6099 Name: Marco

- - - Post Merge - - -

I added you! add me! 4210-4017-6099 Name: Marco

- - - Post Merge - - -

I added you! add me! 4210-4017-6099 Name: Marco

- - - Post Merge - - -

I added you! add me! 4210-4017-6099 Name: Marco

- - - Post Merge - - -

I added you! add me! 4210-4017-6099 Name: Marco

- - - Post Merge - - -

I added you! add me! 4210-4017-6099 Name: Marco


----------



## mylkette (Jun 24, 2013)

My name is Mylk and I'd love to have people add me c: my friendcode is in the little side thingy but PM me whenever you add me okay? Thanks!


----------



## betterhalf (Jun 25, 2013)

My friend code is 1048-8492-3843. I'm looking to trade any items especially fruit.


----------



## snorlax (Jun 25, 2013)

Hey all i am new here but have been playing since the GC version. my friend code: 5026-4440-0037


----------



## Dozer (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello everyone, I'm looking for some friends that want to hang out, gush over and follow animals around, and hopefully go to the island some!

Brad  4785-4791-6304


----------



## iAmSkylar (Jun 25, 2013)

Love the idea ! My FC : 1177-7373-7068 , name is Skylar & town is New York. I'd love to play mini-games & trade fruits & all ! Add me~~~~


----------



## jigglesmax (Jun 25, 2013)

added!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Added!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Added!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Added!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Added!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Added!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Added!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Added!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Added!


----------



## jaso1n (Jun 26, 2013)

Friend code is 1478-3543-4104  I just got the game yesterday, and tomorrow is going to be day three of me playing, lol.  Friends would be great!  Also, i love this thread idea!


----------



## killster (Jun 26, 2013)

friend code is 2449-5818-1974


----------



## BubbleTeax3 (Jun 26, 2013)

Brilliant Idea ^___^ I recently started playing Animal Crossing New Leaf and I love it! I have a Japanese version one and it's cool how I can visit towns that carry the english version. Will add others and add mine too  1032-1446-9872 . Also PM me if you added me along with your friend code so I can add you too :3 thanks c:


----------



## gamerprime2000 (Jun 26, 2013)

my name cody if anyone want's add me my friend code is 1719-4399-3593

- - - Post Merge - - -

i added you my friend code is 1719-4399 3593


----------



## Lucsy (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi, my name is Lucsy and my town is Evurine and I really need some more people to play with. I always have my gate open and I really want to visit other people's town too. 
I have all types of fruits so you can get whatever you need.  

FC: 1005-9324-6184

I play alot too. XD


----------



## gamerprime2000 (Jun 26, 2013)

my name is cody here my friend code 1719-4399-3593

- - - Post Merge - - -

my name is cody here my friend code 1719-4399-3593


----------



## Teekip (Jun 26, 2013)

Lucsy said:


> Hi, my name is Lucsy and my town is Evurine and I really need some more people to play with. I always have my gate open and I really want to visit other people's town too.
> I have all types of fruits so you can get whatever you need.
> 
> FC: 1005-9324-6184
> ...



I added you Lucsy. Add me too? My friend code is 3411-1164-6964.


----------



## Taiki (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello everyone!

I bought the limited edition 3DS XL + Animal Crossing New Leaf version, and since a few days I am playing this game. This is my first AC game and so far it’s pretty fun. I would love to have some “real” people in the game though.

Please add me so we can play together!  (I play daily!)

Name: *Taiki*
City Name: *Colony 9*
Friend Code: *0361 – 6934 – 8234*

So far I have added:

*mewtfan
Skylar
Jaso1n
Killster
BubbleTeax3
Cody
Lucsy
Teekip*

Please let me know if you add me!


----------



## Fawning (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm looking for friends to play with, i don't have many people added yet and barely get to play online with others!

My FC is in my signature! PM me if you add me and I'll add you back


----------



## Dakota (Jun 26, 2013)

Great idea!!! 

Friend code below! PM me yours and I'll add you  I love swapnote


----------



## lalala2003 (Jun 26, 2013)

Can someone maybe trade me a painting? :3 I really need it to get the second floor museum
Names Daniel
Friend Code: 5198-2483-6454


----------



## jigglesmax (Jun 26, 2013)

Added, Taiki!


----------



## gamerprime2000 (Jun 26, 2013)

i added you taiki now your on my friend's list on my 3ds.


----------



## Infexted (Jun 26, 2013)

New to animal crossing new leaf and the ds in general would love to make new friends trade and play mini games feel free to add 

Name: Mr.Maclean

Friend code: 4210-4009-1583


----------



## Limeybeans (Jun 27, 2013)

Awwh feel like I'm the last to get the game. T_T 

Anyway add me? I promise not to steal and destroy flowers xD
Info in signature


----------



## Mr. Thomas Nook (Jun 27, 2013)

FC - 1048 - 8774 - 2620
Add me !!'
I have the 'Emporium store' :3

Oh, and also email/notify me if your turnip prices are 500+ ! Paying 1,200,000 bells for a decent selling price.

^ - Email - ^ jonathansell97@gmail.com

Thanks


----------



## eldudearino69 (Jun 27, 2013)

Friend code is to the left feel free to add me.

Name is duder in etown


----------



## Lois (Jun 27, 2013)

Anyone, feel free to add me. ^^ My friend code is 1693 - 0566 - 3487


----------



## ShadowXZ (Jun 27, 2013)

I need to visit someones town asap cause I have Katie with me. Can someone help me out?


----------



## gamerprime2000 (Jun 27, 2013)

i added you shadow XZ

- - - Post Merge - - -

lois i added you


----------



## ShadowXZ (Jun 27, 2013)

gamerprime2000 said:


> i added you shadow XZ
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> lois i added you



I added you too. Can you open your town gate?

- - - Post Merge - - -

i added you too. can you open your town gate


----------



## gamerprime2000 (Jun 27, 2013)

limeybeans i added you


----------



## Sshamwow (Jun 27, 2013)

anyone feel free to add me. Code is posted to the left. I'm still fresh to AC:NL so little to do in my town. Lol. Thanks in advance for all adds.

Name - Trent
Code - 4656-6468-9365
Town - Hogwarts
Player - Trent


----------



## sweetfire (Jun 27, 2013)

Hii, I am new to animal crossing and would like to have some friends that I can maybe play with? Feel free to add me, and please send me a msg if you do so I can add you back!

Amy
3351-5316-6417


----------



## racheltopsail (Jun 27, 2013)

Add me!  Mine is 1005-9389-9094


----------



## GTAYV (Jun 28, 2013)

1048-8874-7005 is mine.
Town is GT Town


----------



## ugadawg13 (Jun 28, 2013)

Looking for some people who actually OPEN their gates. Being adding people from here and check for open gates a lot, and think i've only visited 2 towns before. I have mine open quite a lot and change my status on the DS to it's status so PM to let me know if you'd like to add me.


Andrew
2122-6198-2772


----------



## Tiggz (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi!
My friend codes 3093-8007-8119
I'll add all the recent ones if they add mine, and I'll continue checking for people who post on the forum after my post as well,
See you in the game


----------



## loonypaws (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi 
I'm new to ac:nl so not much in town but be free to add me 
Name:loony
Code:3539-9495-8465
Town:tirion
Name:Sade
Let me noe if u add me and I'll add you back


----------



## Tiggz (Jun 29, 2013)

loonypaws said:


> Hi
> I'm new to ac:nl so not much in town but be free to add me
> Name:loony
> Code:3539-9495-8465
> ...




I added you


----------



## killster (Jun 29, 2013)

added lois


----------



## M0xie (Jun 29, 2013)

First post! Woo hoo  I need friends badly! I've been playing for a few days. Have lots of different fruits! Just be careful of my flowers please!

Name: Moxie
Town: Hell
Code: 0275-7918-0423


----------



## MisterCheeseBE (Jun 29, 2013)

Hello I'm new to AC and could use some help on what to do!
0920-0289-0306


----------



## Pallie (Jun 29, 2013)

My friend code is 2680 - 9135 - 1180 

Name: Laco

Town: Roswell

In game name: James

Added Mistercheese, Moxie, Trent, Amy, Andrew, loony, Taiki, Charl, Cody, killster.

Let me know if anyone adds me.


----------



## MisterCheeseBE (Jun 29, 2013)

added loony, moxie and laco


----------



## what_nope (Jun 29, 2013)

Hey guys! 
My friend code is 5370-0837-1540
Name: Sam
Town: Arlen
I just started yesterday and I am looking for some towns to visit and some people to be friends with maybe? That would be great. I'd like to do a bit of shopping too. : D Hope someone can help me out!!


----------



## M0xie (Jun 29, 2013)

Added MisterCheese, Laco & Sam  

Anyone else is more than welcome to add me! Just let me know so I can make sure I've added you as well!


----------



## Kennist (Jun 29, 2013)

Hey just started playing yesterday and want some towns that i could visit! Add me!
FC: 2191-7792-2945


----------



## M0xie (Jun 29, 2013)

Added you Kenniest! Also, please do not take my flowers or run over them next time Pallie (Laco/James) One of my purple violets by my house are gone


----------



## Joka (Jun 29, 2013)

im ready to play anyone message me and ill give my FC, havent got online with it yet! i do however need a fishing rod if anyone can assist aswell


----------



## Gamer720 (Jun 29, 2013)

Friend Code: 1547-5826-1419

Name: Dylan

Town: Larimore

I am online for several hours every day, and would love to check out anybodies towns  I've put a lot of work into mine as well, and have no problem showing you around or allowing you to check out the local stores.


----------



## Joka (Jun 29, 2013)

Name-Matt
Town-Nirvana 

FC-1504-6094-6949

i added you, see you in a min? lol


----------



## M0xie (Jun 29, 2013)

Added Joka & Gamer


----------



## Joka (Jun 29, 2013)

moxie are you on? im so ready to get a lil online play in


----------



## ACLove (Jun 29, 2013)

FINALLY have New Leaf! Add me, my fc is in my info.


----------



## Kennist (Jun 29, 2013)

Added Joka and Gamer


----------



## M0xie (Jun 29, 2013)

I have my gates open if anyone wants to visit, just don't take my flowers! lol (but take all the fruit you want!)


----------



## Gamer720 (Jun 29, 2013)

Added M0xie and Kennist


----------



## JackBeesley (Jun 29, 2013)

Hola Amigos. 

Need peeps to play with.

Friend code: 0173-1594-8709

Name: Jack
Town Name: WoodBoro


----------



## Fawning (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm looking for friends to play with, i don't have many people added yet and barely get to play online with others!

My FC is in my signature! PM me if you add me and I'll add you back


----------



## racheltopsail (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi I'm looking for more friends 

Rachel, town is Topsail, FC is 1005-9389-9094

And if you have Shampoodle I would love you forever cause I messed my hair up...


----------



## Roknar (Jun 29, 2013)

Looking for more friends, preferably guys 18+! Please VM me if you added me and I'll add you back.


----------



## Gamer720 (Jun 29, 2013)

Added Charlotte and Rachel, please add me back when you get the chance


----------



## GreenUnicorn (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm new here and I'd love to have some friends to wifi with 
FC: 3909-8693-7613
Name: Taryn
Town: Twinleaf
I have shampoodle, kicks, etc


----------



## Pallie (Jun 29, 2013)

M0xie said:


> Added you Kenniest! Also, please do not take my flowers or run over them next time Pallie (Laco/James) One of my purple violets by my house are gone



I'm sorry, I'm just getting used to the game i didnt know that would happen x 3x..

My gates are open but I don't really have andyything but your welcome to destory my favorite white and red roses ;-;..

Added taryn and Roknar


----------



## Kennist (Jun 29, 2013)

Just added you GreenUnicorn!


----------



## Tiggz (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi!

Name tiggz
Town yoshivil
Code 3093-8007-8119
Please add me as a friend or message me and give me yours but I'll add most codes written after my post


----------



## Gamer720 (Jun 30, 2013)

Do any of you looking for friends have Oranges in your town? I will gladly add you if you do, and it would be much appreciated.


----------



## poogle2404 (Jun 30, 2013)

Gamer720 said:


> Do any of you looking for friends have Oranges in your town? I will gladly add you if you do, and it would be much appreciated.



I have oranges!  5455 9449 1602 is my code, could I go to your village?


----------



## Gamer720 (Jun 30, 2013)

poogle2404 said:


> I have oranges!  5455 9449 1602 is my code, could I go to your village?



Alright, I added you, make sure you add me as well. My friend code can be found to the left of this post. And you can visit as long as you don't mind me sticking with you, I have some trust issues with letting strangers into my town, as there are a lot of bad apples out there.


----------



## M0xie (Jun 30, 2013)

Added GreenUnicorn, Tiggz, Rocknar & Rachel! I'll be on for a few more hrs today  Will try to open my gates. Maybe someone else too? I haven't been to many other towns yet!

Pallie- It's understandable! Just be careful where you run when you visit other towns! It's an honest mistake though  I hope you get some cute pink roses from your favorite ones  no destroying!


----------



## Keely (Jun 30, 2013)

Friend code is 3308-4647-2815
I'm looking for apples! I have all the other fruits, and I'm happy to share.
Let me know if you add me, I'll add you back.


----------



## Kennist (Jun 30, 2013)

Just added you Keely! Add me


----------



## Mausriel (Jun 30, 2013)

Add me, fc: 3437-3374-7499


----------



## Kennist (Jun 30, 2013)

just did


----------



## LittleMissDani (Jun 30, 2013)

Name: Dani 
fc: 4554-0827-8569

Let me know if you add me 

I will add back.


----------



## Keely (Jun 30, 2013)

Added Dani, Mausriel, Kennist, and M0xie


----------



## Kennist (Jun 30, 2013)

I added LittleMissDani and Mausriel


----------



## Demeter (Jun 30, 2013)

My town is rather new and I'd love some people to play with  My town has cherries. My info is in my signature, just let me know so I can add you!


----------



## Chrissy (Jul 1, 2013)

Info under my avatar! Let me know if you add me! I'm new to Swapnote but I'm sure I'll get to know it. ^^


----------



## StrikerShane (Jul 1, 2013)

Figured I'd sign up to this site and see if I can add anyone. ^_^ My town is only a few days old and has peaches growing (recently added cherries too.) Let me know you've added me and I'll return the favor. I don't really want to just throw my code out onto a public forum, so just send me a PM and I'll respond. Thanks

PS. Haven't really used SwapNote/Letter Box, so I might be a bit slow in terms of that.


----------



## LittleMissDani (Jul 1, 2013)

Added Demeter and Chrissy


----------



## Lois (Jul 1, 2013)

My Friend Code is 1693-0566-3487. Let me know if you add me so I can add you back!


----------



## Kennist (Jul 1, 2013)

I added Lois, and Chrissy


----------



## racheltopsail (Jul 1, 2013)

Added Lois and Kennist!


----------



## StrikerShane (Jul 1, 2013)

Added LittleMissDani, Lois, Kennist and racheltopsail. PMs sent.


----------



## Tiggz (Jul 1, 2013)

Added Lois 
My names tiggz
Town is yoshivil
Code is 3093-8007-8119

Anybody else pm me with your code and I'll add!


----------



## Kennist (Jul 1, 2013)

StrikerShane wats your friend code?


----------



## StrikerShane (Jul 1, 2013)

I sent you a PM Kennist, let me know if it didn't get through.


----------



## Kennist (Jul 1, 2013)

oh right, ok added you


----------



## Luners (Jul 1, 2013)

Friend code and other information is in signature. Please PM me if you do add me because if not then I will never find you ;-;


----------



## Michie (Jul 1, 2013)

There are so many pages to this thread.. but here is my FC 4184-1297-1839 Message me if you've added me so I can make sure I have you as well  Cheers.


----------



## fortune (Jul 1, 2013)

I have all the fruits code is 1048-8847-6201 please message me if you add me and I'll add back ^_^
name: iris
town: brighton


----------



## M0xie (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm opening my gates for a few hrs 

 Also, if anyone has Shampoodle... Can I please come visit? My hair is so ugly ;-; Ill give you a present!!


----------



## lilworros (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi! 

I would like to join. I'm new to Animal Crossing but it has me hooked! 

FC is in my signature!


----------



## CaramelBleach97 (Jul 3, 2013)

...


----------



## killster (Jul 4, 2013)

feel free to add me guys


----------



## fortune (Jul 6, 2013)

hello ^^
I have the biggest nook shop, the caf?, every shop except fortune tellers + every fruit
1048-8847-6201
pls pm me or visitor message me if u have added, ty :3


----------



## bananabears2 (Jul 10, 2013)

Heey ;-) Can you add me too? Mine is 1478-3562-4432! And, I'm Korean! I seriously want to have a friend. Pleeease add me!


----------



## juju (Jul 10, 2013)

I like the idea of international friends. Also need more friends. Friend code is 1349-5353-9205......dream code is 4700-2240-8213...
everyone welcome.  

I only have 2 rules. No chopping off trees and no destroying my town.


----------



## Oriana (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi everyone! My Friend Code is beneath my avatar on the left side. *makes dramatic gesture in that direction*
I look forward to Wi-Fi-ing with anyone! I have every shop except for Katrina's (which I'm working on getting) and my house is fully upgraded. Feel free to drop in sometime and be random with me. PM me if you'd like me to add your Friend Code.


----------



## juju (Jul 10, 2013)

added you as a friend


----------



## Roknar (Jul 13, 2013)

Anyone that is fairly active online, feel free to add me as a friend! VM me if you add me.


----------



## Nelstron (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey everyone,I would like to have someone over my town some time and I would love to go over to someone else's town once in a while.I hope you don't mind me taking some fruit.My FC is to the left and PM me if you add me.


----------



## Sharchen (Jul 18, 2013)

Please feel free to add.  My boyfriend and I are on alot.   
Add 2234-8176-5284
Help your self to fruits.  Working on getting them all.  My town fruit is apples.  
PM me if you add me please.
Thanks
Shar


----------



## Luffy (Jul 23, 2013)

Here's my friend code: 4141-2646-5849, add me!


----------



## Mikeygamer (Oct 27, 2014)

miyac said:


> Great idea! C: Here is my FC: 3883-5448-8372 [Letty]
> 
> I would really love AC friends so we can play with each other when the game is released!
> Let me know if you add me so I can add you back! :3


.  My friend code is 0490-6449-6808 please add me

- - - Post Merge - - -

My friend code 0490-6449-6808 please add me so we can play Animal Croosing


----------

